# Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober



## hornhechteutin (21. August 2008)

Moin Moin ,
ich möchte wieder ein Kleinboot Event von Neustadt aus organisieren , zumal mich viele nach einer Neuauflage gefragt haben :q . Als Termin hab ich mir den 11 Oktober ausgesucht . Da findet zeitgleich das das 1. Lübecker-Tafel-Angeln statt , an dem ich mit 2 anderen Boardis dran teilnehmen möchte . Wer also 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen möchte , Kleinboot Tour und was Gutes tun der kann sich ja auch mit anmelden . Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134172 könnt Ihr es und der Veranstalter würde sich freuen . 
Also ich hab den Kutter und 4 Kleinboote für den Tag reserviert für uns . Auf dem Kutter haben 6 Leute Platz und auf den Kleinbooten 3 max. Wenn sich die Besatzungen einig sind , auch 4, aber das müssen die Bootsbesatzungen unter sich ausmachen :q .
Los geht es wieder um 7 Uhr und für die Teilnehmer des Tafel Angels ist um 16 Uhr Schluß weil wir bis 18 Uhr in Lübeck sein müssen :q

Kutter ( 6 Personen )Boot voll :
Skipper:hornhechteutin
Bootangler + 2 Kumpel 
Ute
Lehrling von Jens

Kleinboot 1 : auf eigenem Wunsch
Wuselchen + SimonHH + Minibubi

Brutzelboot 2:
Macmarco + Blinder Fischer incl. Minisaurier


Kleinboot 3 :
pj6000 + Hai-score +  xxcruiserxx


Skipper

*Watti/Ringlerbestellung :*
Boot 1 : 100 Wattis + 100 g Ringler
Boot 2 : 50 Wattis + 100 g Ringler
Boot 3 : 75 Wattis + 100 g Ringler


Eigenes Boot:
RotzProtz
ems-zander

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
kleiner Nachtrag . Das mit dem Lübecker Tafel Angel ist kein MUß und keiner der am Kleinboot Event teilnehmen möchte MUß auch an dem Tafel Angel teilnehmen aber schön wäre es . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Micha !!Mit Dir würde ich doch bis ans Ende der Welt fahren... :q:q:q..... DABEI !!!!#6 Wenns geht Kutter ansonsten auch mit Kleinboot


----------



## HAI-score (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

moin allesamt,
bin ja noch (relativ) neu hier und würde gern mitmachen. Möchte aber unbedingt auf dem Kutter mitfahren. Allerdings fangen da ja hier in Niedersachsen die Herbstferien an und ich weiß momentan nicht was meine Liebste für uns schon geplant hat.

Würdest du mich unter Vorbehalt bis Montag für einen Platz auf dem Kutter vormerken???:vik:
Ich melde mich dann noch mal. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Kosten für Kutter und Sprit durch die Angler (natürlich die auf´m Kutter) geteilt werden?

Habe sonst immer um Fehmarn vom kleinen Schlauchi aus geangelt. Aber der große Fang bleibt meistens aus. :-(((

Würde also auch gern bei euch was abgucken ;-)

Beste Grüße aus der Residenzstadt Celle


----------



## MFT Sutje (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin,

bin dabei,aber mit eigenem Boot.

Treffen ist wieder in Neustadt,schon klar,aber ich werde wohl von Grömitz kommen,also wie soll ich euch bloß erkennen?Kutter ist klar,aber den Rest?


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


RotzProtz schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin dabei,aber mit eigenem Boot.
> 
> Treffen ist wieder in Neustadt,schon klar,aber ich werde wohl von Grömitz kommen,also wie soll ich euch bloß erkennen?Kutter ist klar,aber den Rest?



supie das mit dem erkennen ist mega einfach . Such einfach ne Gruppe von Booten um die ein Kutter rumfährt wie ein Wauwie um die Schafherde |supergri

@HAI-score
hab Dich mit eingetragen |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fehlerteufel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

hallo michi,
natürlich sind hannes,antonia und ich auf einem kleinboot dabei#h
keine frage:vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hallo michi,
> natürlich sind hannes,antonia und ich auf einem kleinboot dabei#h
> keine frage:vik:



supie dann mach ich das "NeptununddieMeerjungfrau" Boot wieder klar für Euch |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Micha !! Trage mal  Simon HH bei mir und Tom aufm Boot mit ein.... Simone hat zur Zeit kein Internet... DANKE


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Micha !! Trage mal  Simon HH bei mir und Tom aufm Boot mit ein.... Simone hat zur Zeit kein Internet... DANKE


mach ich doch gerne
Micmacmarco und gagga sind auch mit von der Partie :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## staffag (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Schade, schade! Wäre gerne mitgefahren. Bin zwar ab 10.10. für 2 Wochen in Neustadt, aber gerade an dem Wochenende 11./12. muss ich geschäftlich nach Kopenhagen. 

Wenn jemand in der 2. Oktoberhälfte dann einen Mitfahrer fürs Boot (noch ohne Bootserfahrung) sucht - bitte PN. Kostenbeteiligung ist selbstverständlich!

Günter

Übrigens, ab Mitte Oktober vermieten wir ein kleines Appartment (ca 30 qm, voll ausgestattet mit separatem Duschbad/WC) in Neustadt - wochenweise evtl. auch für Wochenenden!


----------



## HAI-score (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

puhh,
nach 7 Stunden ist der Kutter schon voll! Da habe ich aber Glück, dass ich heute online war!|laola:


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> puhh,
> nach 7 Stunden ist der Kutter schon voll! Da habe ich aber Glück, dass ich heute online war!|laola:


#6#6#6:q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fehlerteufel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Micha !! Trage mal  Simon HH bei mir und Tom aufm Boot mit ein.... Simone hat zur Zeit kein Internet... DANKE



hat die dicke kuh etwa die telefonrechnung nicht bezahlt...sie soll mal weniger warsteiner saufen..|supergri:q:qdann können wir ja hier jetzt richtig über simone herziehen wenn se nicht mitlesen kann:vik::vik:


----------



## HAI-score (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hat die *dicke kuh* etwa die telefonrechnung nicht bezahlt...sie soll mal weniger warsteiner saufen..|supergri:q:qdann können wir ja hier jetzt richtig über simone herziehen wenn se nicht mitlesen kann:vik::vik:



ohh, mann bei euch herrscht aber ein rauer Ton

----aber keine Sorge ich kann das ab!.....


----------



## Ute (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

man oh man, das geht hier aber ab. Schade das der Kutter schon voll ist. Das ging ja rasend schnell.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> man oh man, das geht hier aber ab. Schade das der Kutter schon voll ist. Das ging ja rasend schnell.


einfach auf nem boot mit drauf...das ist immer so ein andrang...war auch jedesmal super lustig mit den leuten die mit waren...

obwohl michi ja in der bucht als verkehrsrowdie bekannt ist und gelegentlich an der hafentonne von der bullerei gestopt wird:q:q

das lohnt sich auf alle fälle da mit zu fahren#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> hat die dicke kuh etwa die telefonrechnung nicht bezahlt...sie soll mal weniger warsteiner saufen..|supergri:q:q


 #c#c#c........ Klausi schön dat Du dabei bist #6 das kann ja wieder heiter werden


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Micmacmarco und gagga sind auch mit von der Partie :q


|bigeyesTz Tz Tz.... nicht mal auf der Ostsee hat man seine Ruhe vor den beiden... #d :q


----------



## nemles (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> einfach auf nem boot mit drauf...das ist immer so ein andrang...war auch jedesmal super lustig mit den leuten die mit waren...
> 
> obwohl michi ja in der bucht als verkehrsrowdie bekannt ist und gelegentlich an der hafentonne von der bullerei gestopt wird:q:q
> 
> das lohnt sich auf alle fälle da mit zu fahren#h



Bin ja mal gespannt, wie oft wir diese Touren noch unbeheligt machen dürfen.
Irgendwann müßen wir das bei der Waschpo anmelden und die Neustädter wird extra für uns abgeriegelt |supergri|supergri

Ich freu mich schon auf Euch:vik:


----------



## Fehlerteufel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

kann schon mal wer bier kalt stellen?
was ist eigentlich mit christian???


----------



## nemles (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin,

Wie ich Micha schon geschrieben hatte, muß ich erst mal den Kalender checken.
Und nun hab ich einen freundlichen Hinweis bekommen, das ich für den 11.ten schon zu einer anderen Veranstaltung zugesagt hatte.

Damit klappt das dieses Mal mit dem Kleinboottreffen nicht bei mir.

Schade eigentlich.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass und Petri heil.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin,
schade mein Kleiner . Dann wird ja das Dream Team auseinander gerissen :c|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ute (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo Michael!! |wavey:

Wenn einer vom Kutter absagt, möchte ich für ihn einspringen.


----------



## Ute (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Mal was anderes:
Wie bekomme ich auch ein Foto, wie ihr, in den Beiträgen rein?


----------



## HAI-score (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo aus Celle,
wie die das schaffen ein Bild im Text einzufügen war mir auch ein Rätsel. Aber meine Töchter haben mir das jetzt gezeigt.

Du musst ein Bild im Internet hochladen z.B. hier

http://*ih.us/

Wenn du im Text dann an der Stelle bist wo du das Bild einfügen möchtest dann klick oben in der Toolbar auf diesen gelben Fotokasten neben diesen "Hyperlinks", dann geht ein Fenster auf, den link den du unter imageshark bekommen hast einfügen und schwupp schon fertig. ich habe das jetzt nicht aufm schirm aber ich nehme den ganz unten. Musste mal probieren.

Hoffe ich habe das alles richtig rübergebracht.

Wenn es nicht klapp gibt es sicherlich auch richtige Profis die dir das besser erklären können.

Best Grüße aus der Residenzstadt Celle


----------



## HAI-score (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

ich habe es noch mal probiert.
Das Ergebnis sieht so aus:
http://img292.*ih.us/img292/4656/jacksonimaugust950001nu2.jpg

also viel spaß!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ich habe es noch mal probiert.
> Das Ergebnis sieht so aus:
> http://img292.*ih.us/img292/4656/jacksonimaugust950001nu2.jpg
> 
> also viel spaß!


is das nen dorsch oder nen karpfen|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## HAI-score (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

menno, hast schon mal einen Dorsch mit Halsband gesehen?


----------



## HAI-score (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

So ich mach jetzt aus und fahre zu meiner Frau nach Fehmarn und hol Frau Kind und Wohnwagen zurück!#6#6

..... und wenn ich Glück habe auch noch ein paar Dorsche :vik:
(@Fehlerteufel, das sind die ohne Halsband )


----------



## Schwarzwusel (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

|bigeyes Klausi !!!#d#d Hast Du schon mal nen Dorsch mit Ohren gesehn ??? #c|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Ute schrieb:


> Hallo Michael!! |wavey:
> 
> Wenn einer vom Kutter absagt, möchte ich für ihn einspringen.



hab mit Marco telefoniert und er und gagga sind bereit mit dem Kleinboot zu fahren : Sind eben Klaviere ää Kavaliere :q und somit  biste also auf dem Kutter dabei  :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Freelander (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hi,
Ich würde mich auch mit eigenem Boot dort sehen lassen,wenn ich darf.#6
Ich würde auch noch jemanden mitbringen.Wen weiß ich noch nicht vlt.sogar mein Mädel#h


----------



## Ute (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> hab mit Marco telefoniert und er und gagga sind bereit mit dem Kleinboot zu fahren : Sind eben Klaviere ää Kavaliere :q und somit biste also auf dem Kutter dabei :q:q
> ...


 

Uff.
Das ist ja ne wucht.|jump:
Da bin ich ja platt.|rotwerden

Da freue ich mich aber riesig drüber.:z

Da kann ich ja lernen. |licht

Kann man dies wieder gut machen?|splat2:


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Freelander schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich würde mich auch mit eigenem Boot dort sehen lassen,wenn ich darf.#6
> Ich würde auch noch jemanden mitbringen.Wen weiß ich noch nicht vlt.sogar mein Mädel#h



klar darfste würde mich freuen |supergri

@Ute
klar kannste das wieder gut machen und das ist gaaanz einfach |supergri . Bring guuute Laune mit |supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Micha !! Trage mal  Simon HH bei mir und Tom aufm Boot mit ein.... Simone hat zur Zeit kein Internet... DANKE



Ja ja, erst hast du den Eutiner und nun den Hamburger Simon |rolleyes
Tz tz tz Micha, was soll nur aus dir werden  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MINIBUBI (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Sagt mir keiner bescheit?
Ich komme mit!
Boot oder Kutter ist Gleich.


Hab ich schon von meiner MEFO erzählt?
Also meine aller erste MEFO südküste von Fehmarn ........Laber Trööööt 2 Std später.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
supieeeeee trag Dich gleich mit ein auf Kleinboot . Findet sich sicher noch ne 2te Person für Dich . 

@all 
KÖNNTE sein das wir sogar noch den 2ten Kutter kriegen können , das klärt sich die Tage :q:q

@ nochmals all
für zur Erinnerung . An dem Event http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134172 könnt Ihr zusätzlich auch noch mitmachen wenn Ihr möchtet . 2 haben sich schon ein Herz gefasst und sich angemeldet . Wäre schön wenn sich noch ein paar anmelden würden |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo Michi  :q:q..wenn dasetter mitmacht, und Ihr ein ordentliches Begleitschiff sucht, komm ich viiiiieleicht auch :q:q
Aber nur eventuell und dann gaaanz spontan gelle?

Peter


----------



## Ute (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> @Ute
> ...


 

Die wird dabei sein. :vik:
Ohne die braucht man dies wohl nicht in Angriff zu nehmen. |bla:
Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja ja, erst hast du den Eutiner und nun den Hamburger Simon |rolleyes
> Tz tz tz Micha, was soll nur aus dir werden |supergri|supergri|supergri


 |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## MINIBUBI (23. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

#c





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> supieeeeee trag Dich gleich mit ein auf Kleinboot . Findet sich sicher noch ne 2te Person für Dich .
> 
> @all
> ...


 

Moin Moin
Hallo Micha
Da ich einer der Ältesten bin darf ich das Fragen
Was ist die erste Lübeker Tafel?
 #c


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


MINIBUBI schrieb:


> #c
> 
> 
> Moin Moin
> ...


wenn Du Dich anmeldest bei Tafel Angeln bedeutet das , das Du alle gefangenen Fische in Lübeck bei Fischermens Partner abgiebst , und die werden dann der Tafel sprich den Bedürftigen gespendet . Klicke einfach mal auf den Link im ersten Posting an , da wirste da hingeleitet und die erklären es dann besser als ich . Ich finde es eine klasse Sache und mache da mit wie auch schon ein paar andere Boardis wie Bootsangler , Micmacmarco und gagga |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MINIBUBI (24. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Danke für die Auskunft Micha
Da wir alle immer Ehrlich sein sollen und ich Liebend gerne richtig frischen Fisch Esse,
mir den aber nicht Kaufen kann ist die Frage ob ich mich freikaufen kann?
Da ich eher auf ein paar Euros verzichte als auf Frischfisch bin ich gerne bereit was zu Spenden.
Mit den Baren könnten ja ein paar Getränke zum Fisch gereicht werden ( der Fisch muß Schwimmen)
Das währe doch OK?
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## HAI-score (24. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Guten Abend!

So, ich hatte ja erst unter Vorbehalt einen Platz auf dem Kutter reserviert. Das hat sich jetzt geklärt und

*ICH BIN DABEI!*:vik:

Das wettangeln für die Lücker Tafel finde ich eine supi Angelegenheit aber ich würde den Fisch gern mit nach Hause nehmen. Wenn die Familie mich schon ziehen lässt, dann wollen die auch den gefangen Fisch auf´m Teller haben. Außerdem is da ja Abend´s noch Progamm und das wird mir dann doch recht spät. Habe dann ja auch noch 200m KM abreise vor mir!

Aber ich schließe mich MINIBUBI gern an und bin bereit eine kleine Spende für die Tafel abzugeben.


----------



## MINIBUBI (25. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Hallloooooo das war kein aufruf zum Spenden Marathon.
Es ist ja Freiwillig die Fische zu spenden.
Mir soll der Tag vorallem Spass bringen.:vik:
Und ist uns der Dorsch Gott wohlgesonnen werden auch ein paar Fische in bedörftige Mägen landen.#6
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## MINIBUBI (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Wollte auch hier mal meine MEFO ablichten|stolz:64 cm
@ Simon hh ich kann es auch:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HAI-score (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

So einen tollen Fisch möchte ich auch endlich mal fangen!!!:q

Herzlichen Glückwunsch MINIBUBI! #h


----------



## Ute (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Neid.
Petri Heil.
Möchte auch gerne mal so was fangen.
Wie hast du dies angestellt? Vorfach oder Haken und welchen Köder. 
Wie angelt man auf Meerforelle?
In Grömitz hat dieses Jahr ja ein Angelgeschäft eröffnet und er sagte mir einfach mit Blinker auf Forelle. Hast du dies auch so gemacht?
Der im Angelgeschäft ist ganz in Ordnung. Schwatzt einem nicht gleich alles auf. Er sagt sogar, mach es erst mit dem, was du hast, erst dann kommste und kaufst was anderes. Ist super toll von ihm. Und wenn man dort öfters mal etwas kauft, geht er auch mal runter mit dem Preis oder steckt was dazu. Ein ganz fährer Verkäufer.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Petri Norbi !!! Schöne Trutte... (|kopfkrat solltes Du nicht wissen wohin damit.......................... meine Adresse gibst über PN #h )


----------



## macmarco (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Feiner Fisch!!! Dickes Petri   #h


----------



## MINIBUBI (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Hallo Ute
Die MEFO ging auf Wobbler .
Ich hatte mir ein Kleinboot gemietet und mit leicht erhöhten Standgas Geschleppt.
Zuerst biss ein Horni konnte nach kurzer Frischluft Pfase ins richtige element zurück
gelangen.
Dann wieder eine Zeitlang mit Pilker auf Dorsch.Und wieder Geschleppt.
Das dauerte keine 5 min. Ich hatte noch die Angel in der Hand als die Rute mir plötzlich fast aus der Hand gerissen wurde.Meine Pilkrute machte einen halbkeis.
Sofort gang raus und Motor aus.Die Bremse meiner Rolle war nicht mehr vorhanden.
Geschätzte 25 m wurden abgezogen.ein Gefühlter 15 min Drill folkte.
Immer wieder zog er mir Schnur von der Rolle.
Kurz vor dem Boot sah ich das Prachtstück das erste mal,und hatte zweifel ob ich ihn Anlanden kann.Ketscher war noch eingepackt.was für eine Unachtsamkeit.
Rute in einer Hand,mit links den Ketschebeutel.Fuß auf den Beutel und draufgetreten.
Dann ganz schnell Ketscher aufgespannt und Fisch in den Ketschen geführt.
Da lag er vor meinen Fußen silberglänzend in der Sommersonne.
Ein unvergessliches Bild.Ein lauter Freudenschei Halte über das Wasser.

Na sehnsucht 
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo Michael, haste schon ne Zeit wann das Angeln beginnen soll? An dem Tag bin ich gerade auf der Durchreise nach Großenbrode. Aber Eutin werde ich ca 8.00Uhr passieren. Denke da seit Ihr schon los oder?

Edit: Oohh Man man sollte die Tomaten von den Augen nehmen. Los geht es ja schon um 7.oo Uhr. Das schaffe ich leider nicht.

Digges Petrie trotzdem


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, haste schon ne Zeit wann das Angeln beginnen soll? An dem Tag bin ich gerade auf der Durchreise nach Großenbrode. Aber Eutin werde ich ca 8.00Uhr passieren. Denke da seit Ihr schon los oder?
> 
> Edit: Oohh Man man sollte die Tomaten von den Augen nehmen. Los geht es ja schon um 7.oo Uhr. Das schaffe ich leider nicht.
> 
> Digges Petrie trotzdem


hast ne PN gleich :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ute (27. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo Ute
> Die MEFO ging auf Wobbler .
> Ich hatte mir ein Kleinboot gemietet und mit leicht erhöhten Standgas Geschleppt.
> ...


 

Traumhaft, Märchenhaft.#r
Rate mal was ich mir bald kaufen werde. Einige Wobbler. :s
Ich würde am liebsten sofort wieder raus aufs Wasser.
War jetzt 2 Tage auf der Brücke in Dahme und nichts hat gebissen. #q
Aber jetzt kann unser Boot wieder ins Wasser und dann will ich auch mit Wobbler los. #a
Riesen dank für deinen tollen kleinen Bericht. Hat meine Sehnsucht noch vergrößert. #h


----------



## MINIBUBI (27. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Traumhaft, Märchenhaft.#r
> Rate mal was ich mir bald kaufen werde. Einige Wobbler. :s
> Ich würde am liebsten sofort wieder raus aufs Wasser.
> War jetzt 2 Tage auf der Brücke in Dahme und nichts hat gebissen. #q
> ...


 
Moin Moin

Mit Viel Spass Großen Optimissmuss ein nettes Lächeln
und ein bisschen Glück wird dir der Fang deines Lebens auch gelingen.#6
See you am 11.Okt
MINIBUBI


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
Boot 2 hat leider abgesagt schaaade aber so haben wir mehr Chancen Fisch zu fangen . Antonia fängst sie uns ja sonst vor der Nase weg :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ute (27. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Mit Viel Spass Großen Optimissmuss ein nettes Lächeln
> und ein bisschen Glück wird dir der Fang deines Lebens auch gelingen.#6
> ...





Wir sehen uns |wavey:  #6


----------



## leguan8 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

So ich werde auch dort seien mit meinem Trollingpartner Steve_71.


----------



## MINIBUBI (29. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Ich habe gerade die Storryes vom 1.5.08 Durchgelesen.War echt Spassig.
Ich hoffe noch auf ein paar Anmeldungen!
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin,
sooo Leute die Kleinboot Tour ist abgesagt :q . Wir fahren mit den beide Kuttern raus :vik::vik: . Ist gemütlicher und wir haben alle mehr Platz auch wenn es regnet :q:q

Können aber noch ein paar Kleinboote dazu mieten falls noch jemand mitmöchte :q:q . Wir lassen doch keinen im Regen stehen oder :vik: ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (29. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hauptsache es findet statt.:vik:


----------



## pj6000 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> kann schon mal wer bier kalt stellen?
> was ist eigentlich mit christian???



Hab den tröt erst jetzt gefunden.

wäre auch gerne dabei, wenn sich das noch machen lässt.

gruß Christian

p.s. fahre morgen für ne woche nach dk, bin dann mal weg


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


pj6000 schrieb:


> Hab den tröt erst jetzt gefunden.
> 
> wäre auch gerne dabei, wenn sich das noch machen lässt.
> 
> gruß Christian



sischer sischer wie Hausmeister Krause sagen würde :q .
Trag Dich mal mit ein auf Kleinboot für´s erste :q

@Ute 
wenn es 3 m Wellen gibt dann findet es statt :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## pj6000 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

supi

DANKE


----------



## macmarco (30. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Die Bootsbesetzung gefällt mir doch .....*hihi*


----------



## MINIBUBI (30. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Leute Leute
Können wir das Zulassen ;Ute ganz allein mit sovielen Kerlen ?#c
Müssen wir nicht rücksicht nehmen und Ute bei uns mitfahren lassen?|kopfkrat
Anders gesagt ist das Boot mit einer Frau anboard nicht gefährdet?#q
Sollten wir darüber nachdenken ?darüber Sprechen ? Geht uns das was an?
Sollten wir es lassen wie es ist ?
Fragen über Fragen
Weiß jemand eine Antwort?#c



Dann behalte er sie für Sich.

Ich werde Langsam wieder unruhig.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## MFT Sutje (30. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



leguan8 schrieb:


> So ich werde auch dort seien mit meinem Trollingpartner Steve_71.



Von wo aus stichst du in See? Vielleicht können wir ja im Konvoi fischen?


----------



## leguan8 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@ RotzProtz: Auf die A1 in Bremen! Ich werde aber nicht mein Boot mitbringen, da Michael mich als Skipper für den 2. Kutter braucht.


----------



## Ute (30. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @Ute
> wenn es 3 m Wellen gibt dann findet es statt :q
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, auf das ich grün und blau werde.:v
Ich werde reichlich Brot mitnehmen. Wenn mein Magen mekkert muss ich was essen. Dann geht es wieder. 


@MINIBUBI
Moin Moin
Leute Leute
Können wir das Zulassen ;Ute ganz allein mit sovielen Kerlen ?#c
Müssen wir nicht rücksicht nehmen und Ute bei uns mitfahren lassen?|kopfkrat
Anders gesagt ist das Boot mit einer Frau anboard nicht gefährdet?#q
Sollten wir darüber nachdenken ?darüber Sprechen ? Geht uns das was an?
Sollten wir es lassen wie es ist ?
Fragen über Fragen
Weiß jemand eine Antwort?#c



Dann behalte er sie für Sich.

Ich werde Langsam wieder unruhig.
Gruß MINIBUBI 	


Es sind doch nur nette Kerle dabei.|supergri Die werden mir schon die Fische an die Angel hängen.|wavey: 
Ich will endlich auch einen Fisch an der Angel haben.
Gehe in letzter Zeit immer ohne Fsch nach Hause. Auch heute wieder.


----------



## macmarco (30. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Es sind doch nur nette Kerle dabei.|supergri Die werden mir schon die Fische an die Angel hängen.|wavey:


Meinst du etwa, dass du mit den Gentelman´s fährst, dass sie das machen???? Dann fährst du beim falschen Boot mit |supergri|supergri:m



Ute schrieb:


> Ich will endlich auch einen Fisch an der Angel haben.
> Gehe in letzter Zeit immer ohne Fsch nach Hause. Auch heute wieder.


Meinst du nicht, dass wir das mit dem Fischer vor Ort klären können??


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Gehe in letzter Zeit immer ohne Fsch nach Hause. Auch heute wieder.


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor....Irgendwas war da...#c#c#c


----------



## MINIBUBI (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
He Wusel ist das eine Anspielung von der Agentienbrücke.
Das ist echt voll daneben immer auf die Kleinen:c
Der Zorn aller Schneider ( wer auch immer das sein mag ) wird über euer Boot Schweben.:vik::vik:
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## hornhechteutin (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa, dass du mit den Gentelman´s fährst, dass sie das machen???? Dann fährst du beim falschen Boot mit |supergri|supergri:m


nöö gerade deshalb sitzt Ute im richtigem Boot :q:q:q

@all
bin gestern ja mal ne Std so zum Spaß ohne Angel losgewesen . Was ich da gesehen habe hat hat mich nicht schlafen lassen :q . So also ganz kurzentschlossen heute morgen den Kutter genommen  und von 7 - 11 Uhr ein wenig geangelt . Síehhht sehr gut aus neben vielen Heringen und vielen Wittis hab ich auch ne schöne Makrele gefangen :vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HAI-score (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhh,
hast du das gut!

Und ich muss noch bis zum 11.10 warten!


----------



## macmarco (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> So also ganz kurzentschlossen heute morgen den Kutter genommen  und von 7 - 11 Uhr ein wenig geangelt . Síehhht sehr gut aus neben vielen Heringen und vielen Wittis hab ich auch ne schöne Makrele gefangen :vik:



Boooaaaah, hättest ja mal was sagen können #d
Ich wäre garantiert mitgekommen...:m


----------



## Ute (31. August 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Und ich wäre auch mitgekommen.
Dann hättet ihr Euch schon mal meine Sachen angucken können. Was ich noch so brauche und was überflüssig ist.


----------



## SimonHH (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, haste schon ne Zeit wann das Angeln beginnen soll? An dem Tag bin ich gerade auf der Durchreise nach Großenbrode. Aber Eutin werde ich ca 8.00Uhr passieren. Denke da seit Ihr schon los oder?
> 
> Edit: Oohh Man man sollte die Tomaten von den Augen nehmen. Los geht es ja schon um 7.oo Uhr. Das schaffe ich leider nicht.
> 
> Digges Petrie trotzdem


 


moin jochen...|wavey:

wat nich schaffen???? |bigeyes
gib gas,mann...steh ne stunde früher auf...fahr abkürzungen...drehzahl...vollgas :q

wäre ja wohl echt oberklasse,wenn du mit dabei wärst. :vik:
achja...und den alten mann aus norden schleif gleich mit anne küste :q :q


----------



## SimonHH (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

wuselchen...meine kleinigkeit und uns norbert auf einem boot....hm...|kopfkrat...das heist ja...für die kutter is kein fisch mehr da...weil...wir fürchterlich und heimllich alles wechangeln,wat flossen und kiemen hat. :q

mann...wat freu ich mir drauf :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wuselchen...meine kleinigkeit und uns norbert auf einem boot....hm...|kopfkrat...das heist ja...für die kutter is kein fisch mehr da...


 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele mien Söten #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele mien Söten #6


wir werden sehen |supergri . Wen  Ihr 3 artig seit nehmen wir Euch in schlepp damit wir nicht schon ne Std angeln bis Ihr an der Stelle seit |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MINIBUBI (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Mion Mion
So So also auf eigenen Wunsch im Klein Boot?
Ich ..... meine die Idee könnte von mir sein.
Aber mit meinen Demenz#c#c
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Warlocc (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Bordies

Ich würde auch gern am Angelvergnügen teilnehemen muss aber leider erst abklären obs Zeitlich passt...

Zweites Problem:::
Meine Ausrüstung für das Meeresangeln lässt stark zu wünschen übrieg. Da muss ich so gut wie alles neu Kaufen, auser ein paar Heringsvorfächer ist nichts mehr am leben...
Rute+Rolle+ sämtliche Ausrüstung das wird ein Teures vergnügen aber ich schaue mal ob sich da was drehen lässt...

Ich werde dann noch mal Meldung machen wenn ich erlaubniss von Frau bekommen habe...

Hat jemand ne einschätzung was ich so ca Investieren müsste für All inclusiv???
Gemeint sind Rute +Rolle+ Pilker+ Beifänger+ Boot+ Benzin??? Habe jetzt schon Angst vor dem Preis 


PS::: Sind überhaupt noch plätze frei??? Würde sonst noch 1 oder 2 kumpels anhauen ob sie mit kommen würden
Gruß Warlocc
(Robby)


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Warlocc schrieb:


> Moin Bordies
> 
> Ich würde auch gern am Angelvergnügen teilnehemen muss aber leider erst abklären obs Zeitlich passt...
> 
> ...



kannst es gerne abklären . Wenn Du noch einen Kumpel oder 2 mitnehmen willst auch kein Problem dann versuche ich noch ein Kleinboot für Euch zu kriegen was kein großes Problem sein sollte :q . Kleinboot kostet 45 € + Sprit , also zwischen 55-60 € im Schnitt . Falls Ihr ein Rennen fahrt klar mehr weil mehr Sprit verballert wird :q . Ne Pilkrute und Rolle hab ich noch für Dich leihweise . Brauchst also nur ein paar Pilker von 40-100/120 g und die Beifänger kaufen :q.

Achja , je früher Du Deine Regierung überreden kannst umso besser . Die Boote sind gerade übers Wochenende schnell weg :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Warlocc (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@ Hornhecht
das ist aber nett von Dir aber ich brauche eh mal wieder eine Hochsee Rute+ Rolle und ich schaue mal ob es irgendwo ein nettes Angebot gibt...
Ein Kumpel hat schon abgesagt der kann auf gar keinen fall aber ich schau mal was der Andere sagt.
Fals ich überhaupt erlaubniss von meiner besseren hälfte bekomme...

Wird jedenfals nicht so einfach werden...

Naja aber nun habe ich ja vom Wusel gehört das ihr solche events des öffteren mal ins leben ruft und wenn es dieses mal nicht hin hauen sollte bei mir werde ich zusehen das der nächste Turn auf jeden fall mit angegriffen wird und bis dahin habe ich auch das passende equip gesammelt ...

Aber ist ne schöne Idee die ich mir auf dauern einfach nicht endgehen lassen kann soviel ist sicher

Wenn ich die Tage mal das frauchen mit guter Laune erwische schneide ich das Thema mal vorsichtig an und mache dann natürlich eine Meldung...

Wenn nun keiner mehr Zeit findet und ich allein mit kommen sollte, wäre dann irgendwo auf einem Kutter noch ein kleines Plätzchen frei???

Netten Gruß
Warlocc  ( Robby)


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Warlocc schrieb:


> Wenn nun keiner mehr Zeit findet und ich allein mit kommen sollte, wäre dann irgendwo auf einem Kutter noch ein kleines Plätzchen frei???
> 
> Netten Gruß
> Warlocc  ( Robby)



da findet sich sicher was . Wir haben noch nie jemanden am Ufer stehen lassen zumal die jüngsten Teilnehmer immer für das Bootsschruppen und Fische versorgen eingeteilt werden |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Warlocc (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> da findet sich sicher was . Wir haben noch nie jemanden am Ufer stehen lassen zumal die jüngsten Teilnehmer immer für das Bootsschruppen und Fische versorgen eingeteilt werden |supergri|supergri
> ...





oha na das klingt ja nach prinkeldem Vergnügen|uhoh:
ääähhh,,,mmmm Denke wir verschieben das solange biss ich nicht mehr zu den Jüngsten zähle|supergri#t

Bis denn dann
Duckundwech....

Gruß Warlocc#h


----------



## nemles (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> zumal die jüngsten Teilnehmer immer für das Bootsschruppen und Fische versorgen eingeteilt werden |supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Na das ist mir neu, bisher war das immer so: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1984500&postcount=203


----------



## macmarco (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> die jüngsten Teilnehmer immer für das Bootsschruppen und Fische versorgen eingeteilt werden |supergri|supergri



Biiiittteee??? Ich glaub mein Schweinpfeift!!!!!!!:r
Dann kann ich ja gleich zu Hause bleiben, wenn es so ist, dann ist das schrubben ja schon vorprogramiert #q|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja gleich zu Hause bleiben, wenn es so ist, dann ist das schrubben ja schon vorprogramiert


 Tja Marco das Leben kann so schön sein wenn man erstmal über 40zig ist... :m.... aber tröste Dich auch Du kommst da noch hin (und das schneller als Dir lieb ist) |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Biiiittteee??? Ich glaub mein Schweinpfeift!!!!!!!:r
> Dann kann ich ja gleich zu Hause bleiben, wenn es so ist, dann ist das schrubben ja schon vorprogramiert #q|supergri|supergri



is nicht |supergri einmal schruppen vom Boot muß sein |supergri

@Tom
Du sollst doch nicht meine Autorität in Frage stellen sonst nehmen mich die Kiddis nicht mehr Karl Heinz ää ernst |supergri

@Weißwusel
gut gebrüllt Löwe . Wir sehen zwar aus wie .... sind im Herzen aber 20 geblieben . Die Kiddis dürfen vom Alter Papa zu uns sagen im Herzen sind sie aber unsere Opa`s < duck und gannz schnell wech |supergri|supergri>




Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> da findet sich sicher was . Wir haben noch nie jemanden am Ufer stehen lassen zumal die jüngsten Teilnehmer immer für das Bootsschruppen und Fische versorgen eingeteilt werden |supergri|supergri




Mal ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel zu haben, kann auch mal  vorteilhaft sein.    #6


----------



## macmarco (1. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> is nicht |supergri einmal schruppen vom Boot muß sein |supergri



Ui ui, ich glaub, da ist das letzte Wort nicht gesprochen, brauner


----------



## Warlocc (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ein vorteil hat das mit dem Schruppen
Man hat nen Wasserschlauch und eine menge leute die man von kopf bis fuß einseifen kann,,, Wer zuletzt Lacht, lacht am besten....

Nu geduckt schnell wech,,, GRINS...


----------



## SimonHH (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

boot schrubben....neenee...ich nich...

















macht norbert :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


SimonHH schrieb:


> boot schrubben....neenee...ich nich...
> 
> 
> macht norbert :q



Einspruch . Bei Euch im Boot bist DUUUU mit Abstand der Jüngste :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Einspruch . Bei Euch im Boot bist DUUUU mit Abstand der Jüngste :q:q:q
> ...


 Jauuuuuuuuuuu ...... da hab ich ja noch garnicht dran gedacht.... DANKE MICHA..... Also Simone denn weisste ja jetzt wo der Frosch seine Locken hat...:vik: Schönes Ding


----------



## SimonHH (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jauuuuuuuuuuu ...... da hab ich ja noch garnicht dran gedacht.... DANKE MICHA..... Also Simone denn weisste ja jetzt wo der Frosch seine Locken hat...:vik: Schönes Ding




vergiss es,herzblatt....ich bin mit fische fangen im akkord beschäftigt.
für so n plünnkram hebbich keen tied :q


----------



## SimonHH (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Einspruch . Bei Euch im Boot bist DUUUU mit Abstand der Jüngste :q:q:q
> ...




...naja micha...aber wenns darum geht,den wittling verbal zum walhai mutieren zu lassen,bin ich einer der ganz alten hasen. :vik: #6  |muahah:


----------



## nemles (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> vergiss es,herzblatt....ich bin mit fische fangen im akkord beschäftigt.
> für so n plünnkram hebbich keen tied :q



Schnucki, :l

Als mein Nachfolge-und Aushilfs-Kapitän hast Du Dich erst mal um das Wohl Deiner Dir anvertrauten Personen zu kümmern.|krach:


Wenn Du dann noch Zeit zum Angeln hast....#c


----------



## SimonHH (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



nemles schrieb:


> Schnucki, :l
> 
> *Als mein Nachfolge-und Aushilfs-Kapitän hast Du Dich erst mal um das Wohl Deiner Dir anvertrauten Personen zu kümmern*.|krach:
> 
> ...




geht klar tom...2 kisten bier und ne mettwurst


----------



## nemles (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> geht klar tom...2 kisten bier und ne mettwurst



Ja, neh, schon klar. Und dann noch Bubis berühmte Knobi-Butter mit ganzen Früchten|rolleyes

Dann haste wirklich alle Zeit der Welt zum Angeln:m


----------



## SimonHH (3. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



nemles schrieb:


> Ja, neh, schon klar. Und dann noch Bubis berühmte Knobi-Butter mit ganzen Früchten|rolleyes
> 
> Dann haste wirklich alle Zeit der Welt zum Angeln:m




...sag ich ja  :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (3. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Also Ich bin Opa,und damit fürs Schruppen Freigesprochen.

schade Simon You oll alone.Wir Helfen durch gutes |director: 

Damit du in Übung kömmst kanst du Wusels und meine Fische vorab saubermachen.|jump:

es seiden das Wusel nicht einverstanden ist #c


Es gibt Leute die gehen jetzt Beten 
oder holen ne flasch Bier#h

gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (3. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Also Ich bin Opa,und damit fürs Schruppen Freigesprochen.
> 
> schade Simon You oll alone.Wir Helfen durch gutes |director:
> ...




norbert...

wie soll ich eure fische ausnehmen,wenn ihr beiden aushilfskellner eh nix fangt?  
aber ich bin ja nich so...du und wuselchen dürft mir gerne beim keschern meiner fische behilflich sein und bekommt (SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH) auch den einen oder anderen wittling ab.is doch kumpelehrensache. :m :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> es seiden das Wusel nicht einverstanden ist #c


 #6 Immer.....!!!!  Simone bratet mir ja auch noch meine Fische... alles schon abgeklärt... Achja Simone denke bitte daran das Du danach auch noch abwaschen musst...:q  aber das versteht sich ja von selbst


----------



## Warlocc (3. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Gemeinde...

Leider kann ich dieses mal nicht mit auf See kommen da es zu sehr in die Euros geht im moment...
Ich werde aber stück für stück alles zusammen sammeln bis zum nächsten Angriff den Ihr so plant.

Rute +Rolle werde ich mir mal gepflegt auf den Weihnachts Wunschzettel schreiben und der Rest an pilkern, Gufis, Beifängern bekomme ich bis dann auch gut zusammen. So muss ich nicht schon wieder 200 oder mehr Euro in das Hobby feuern...

Naja wird nicht billiger dadurch aber nach und nach zu kaufen tut immer nicht ganz so weh.
Auch meine Angler Kollegen haben leider keine zeit an diesem Tag oder auch keine Ausrüstung, auch hier wird bis zum nächsten Angriff Aufgestockt so das evtl. der eine oder Andere mit kommen würde, INTERESSE ist auf jeden fall da...

Nächstes mal wird mit angegriffen...

Euch erstmal viel Spaß und dickes Petri..
Warlocc


----------



## SimonHH (3. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 Immer.....!!!!  Simone bratet mir ja auch noch meine Fische... alles schon abgeklärt... Achja Simone denke bitte daran das Du danach auch noch abwaschen musst...:q  aber das versteht sich ja von selbst




schnuckelchen...ich glaube definitiv nicht,das deine regierung MICH in die küche lässt...:q
es sei denn...du möchtest nach deinen autos,motorrädern und dem neuen stück garten auch noch die küche renovieren 

aber die fische brat ich...kein problem...weil....dann ess ich die auch.:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> aber die fische brat ich...kein problem...weil....dann ess ich die auch.:vik:


Mien Söten !!! Wenn dat Wetter mitspielt werden wir schön den Grill oder den Räucherofen anschmeissen..... MMMhhhhhhh Lecker #6 aber erstmal müssen wir Fische fangen :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (4. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mien Söten !!! Wenn dat Wetter mitspielt werden wir schön den Grill oder den Räucherofen anschmeissen..... MMMhhhhhhh Lecker #6 aber erstmal müssen wir Fische fangen :vik:




hm...soll ich das nu als schmackhaften rückzieher bewerten oder nich? |kopfkrat :q    ok...grill und rauchofen sind natürlich auch sehr genehm!


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin jochen...|wavey:
> 
> wat nich schaffen???? |bigeyes
> gib gas,mann...steh ne stunde früher auf...fahr abkürzungen...drehzahl...vollgas :q
> ...



Moin Simon, biste aus dem schönem Emsland zurück? Habe es leider nicht geschafft. Ich durfte kurzfristig meinen freien Tag für die Arbeit opfern. Weiterhin durfte ich zur Neueröffnung einer neuen Filiale für drei weitere Tage nach Warendorf. Ist so schlappe 120 km weg von mir. Stunden satt.

Nun zum 11ten. Wenn ich die Familie nicht im Gepäck hätte, vorallen dingen die lütten, würde ich das mit dem ehr fahren bringen. Nur die sind schon so sehr tapfer das wir um 3.00Uhr aufstehen, da will ich die nicht noch mehr quälen. #d

Außerdem habe ich ja die alte Lady :vik: hinten dran. Mit der kann ich leider nur fast 100 fahren

Aber komm doch abends noch auf ein Bier nach Grobro. Tom und alle die Du im Schlepptau hast natürlich auch.:vik:

Und der alte mann aus Norden weiß doch bescheid.:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (5. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Simon, biste aus dem schönem Emsland zurück? Habe es leider nicht geschafft. Ich durfte kurzfristig meinen freien Tag für die Arbeit opfern. Weiterhin durfte ich zur Neueröffnung einer neuen Filiale für drei weitere Tage nach Warendorf. Ist so schlappe 120 km weg von mir. Stunden satt.
> 
> Nun zum 11ten. Wenn ich die Familie nicht im Gepäck hätte, vorallen dingen die lütten, würde ich das mit dem ehr fahren bringen. Nur die sind schon so sehr tapfer das wir um 3.00Uhr aufstehen, da will ich die nicht noch mehr quälen. #d
> 
> ...





moin jochen #h

jo...meine einsätze sind beendet. leider.:c   macht ja nix,das du dat nich geschafft hast.
bin eventuell nächstes jahr noch mal in meppen.

tom is leider diesmal nich mit...aber ich werd vielleicht mit 1-2 leutchen auftauchen. 
ma kucken...vielleicht gibt dat auch noch lecker abendbrot. #6
also...micha...norbert....strengt euch an! :vik:  :q
is acki dann auch in grobro?


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute . Hab gerade mal ein paar Telefonate geführt mit den Printmedien und SH-Magazin . Die werden was vom Event bringen von A-Z . Aus diesem Grunde hab ich mal schnell das Reinigungsteam eingeteilt . Diese bitte mit Schürze , Schlapperlätzchen und der notwenigen Ausrüstung (Zahnbürste ? ) erscheinen . Wollen ja ein gutes Bild abgeben oder ? :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## SimonHH (5. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so Leute . Hab gerade mal ein paar Telefonate geführt mit den Printmedien und SH-Magazin . Die werden was vom Event bringen von A-Z . Aus diesem Grunde hab ich mal schnell das Reinigungsteam eingeteilt . Diese bitte mit *Schürze , Schlapperlätzchen und der notwenigen Ausrüstung (Zahnbürste ? ) *erscheinen . Wollen ja ein gutes Bild abgeben oder ? :q:q:q
> 
> 
> ...





...wie norbert und wuselchen damit wohl aussehen?! |muahah:


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin jochen
> is acki dann auch in grobro?



Naja sagen wir mal so. Er weiß das wir hin fahren, und will es versuchen. Aber der Mann is so im Stretsch das ich nicht glaube das wir zusammen die Dorsche zum Fototermin bitten. Fahre ich wiedermal alleine auf die offene See. :c:c

Ist immer so Langweilig bis zum Biss wenn ich nich sabbeln kann.:q


----------



## Freelander (5. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so Leute . Hab gerade mal ein paar Telefonate geführt mit den Printmedien und SH-Magazin . Die werden was vom Event bringen von A-Z . Aus diesem Grunde hab ich mal schnell das Reinigungsteam eingeteilt . Diese bitte mit Schürze , Schlapperlätzchen und der notwenigen Ausrüstung (Zahnbürste ? ) erscheinen . Wollen ja ein gutes Bild abgeben oder ? :q:q:q
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie Wat???

Ich denke Angeln ist angesagt und keine Interviews und Fotoshootings führen oder über sich ergehen lassen müssen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...wie norbert und wuselchen damit wohl aussehen?! |muahah:


 Da brauchen wir uns garnicht weiter drüber zu unterhalten mien Söten.... Guck mal in Dein Perso und dann nach Geburtsjahr... du wirst erstaunt sein wat da steht #h


----------



## SimonHH (5. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Da brauchen wir uns garnicht weiter drüber zu unterhalten mien Söten.... Guck mal in Dein Perso und dann nach Geburtsjahr... du wirst erstaunt sein wat da steht #h




jo...wunder ich mich auch immer wieder....und vorallem...dat ich mich so gut gehalten hab all die jahre  :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (6. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ich möchte wieder ein Kleinboot Event von Neustadt aus organisieren , zumal mich viele nach einer Neuauflage gefragt haben :q . Als Termin hab ich mir den 11 Oktober ausgesucht . Da findet zeitgleich das das 1. Lübecker-Tafel-Angeln statt , an dem ich mit 2 anderen Boardis dran teilnehmen möchte . Wer also 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen möchte , Kleinboot Tour und was Gutes tun der kann sich ja auch mit anmelden . Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134172 könnt Ihr es und der Veranstalter würde sich freuen .
> Also ich hab den Kutter und 4 Kleinboote für den Tag reserviert für uns . Auf dem Kutter haben 6 Leute Platz und auf den Kleinbooten 3 max. Wenn sich die Besatzungen einig sind , auch 4, aber das müssen die Bootsbesatzungen unter sich ausmachen :q .
> Los geht es wieder um 7 Uhr und für die Teilnehmer des Tafel Angels ist um 16 Uhr Schluß weil wir bis 18 Uhr in Lübeck sein müssen :q
> ...




dat kannste dir gehackt legen,mein schnugglchen!!!!  |abgelehn


----------



## macmarco (6. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Kutter ( 6 Personen )Boot voll :
> Skipper:hornhechteutin
> Bootangler + 3 Kumpel
> Ute
> ...



Totaaaaaaaal falsch!!!!!!!!! |abgelehn


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Totaaaaaaaal falsch!!!!!!!!! |abgelehn



doch doch schau mal auf Posting 1 und erinnere Dich an Deine PN :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (7. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@Micha: War das nicht so, dass die jüngsten dat machen müssen??? Wenn ja ist es der Gaga  |jump: Der wäre noch nen Jahr jünger :q aba ich werd ihm dann auch mal helfen  (wenigsten Anweisungen geben)


----------



## pj6000 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

hi.
hab da ein paar kurze Fragen: 
Was kostet mich der schöne Ausflug?
Wann gehts los? (Uhrzeit)

Naja, jedenfalls steigt beimir schon die Vorfreude aufs Event, dann kann ich endlich mal meine neue Kuddercombo (Penn Carisma Senso Pilk + Penn Slammer 460) testen.

Bis dann,
Christian


----------



## pj6000 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Wieso bin ich jetzt auf nem Kutter eingetragen?
Hätte schon lust auf den Ausflug mit nen Kleinboot, aber Kutter ist auch ok.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> hi.
> hab da ein paar kurze Fragen:
> Was kostet mich der schöne Ausflug?
> Wann gehts los? (Uhrzeit)


 Moin Christian !! Also los wollen wir um 7:00 Uhr ...also spätestens 6:30 Uhr dasein... Preise wenn ich dat noch richtig im Kopf hab .. KLeinboot 45 € plus Sprit und Kutter 190 € plus Sprit und das natürlich geteilt durch die Leute die an Board sind... Preise ohne Gewähr... @Hornimichel !! Bitte berichtigen wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Christian !! Also los wollen wir um 7:00 Uhr ...also spätestens 6:30 Uhr dasein... Preise wenn ich dat noch richtig im Kopf hab .. KLeinboot 45 € plus Sprit und Kutter 190 € plus Sprit und das natürlich geteilt durch die Leute die an Board sind... Preise ohne Gewähr... @Hornimichel !! Bitte berichtigen wenn ich falsch liege


berichtige :q:q . Der Kutterpreis ist schon richtig bei *normalen Touren *. Da das bei 6 Leuten mehr ne Ecke mehr wäre als beim Kleinboot hab ich mit Jens geschnackt . Der wird uns mit dem Preis entgegen kommen beim Kutter :q . 

@pj6000
sorry hatte vergessen Dich vorher zu fragen < schäme mich > . Kutter ist aber ne klasse Sache . Hast da viel mehr Platz und wenn es schüttet können die Sachen unter Deck . Ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch noch das wir schneller sind . Wir fangen also schon bis die anderen da sind :vik: . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch noch das wir schneller sind . Wir fangen also schon bis die anderen da sind


 |kopfkrat Schneller vielleicht...  aaaaaber fangen |kopfkrat ???????? :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (9. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Also wenn wir mit 5 leuten im kleinboot sind ist das ja echt billig:m
wir kommen zwar nicht vorran und können auch nicht angeln.#d#d aber geld gespart.
könnte  lustig werden wenn uns die kutter retten müßten.



:q:q:q:q MINIBUBI


----------



## pj6000 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> sorry hatte vergessen Dich vorher zu fragen < schäme mich > .



Brauchst dich doch nicht zu schämen, Kutter ist mir nach reichlicher Überlegung doch angenehmer, da ich nicht weis, ob ich sooo seetauglich bin, nicht dass ich noch ins boot:v.....

und mehr platz an Board ist immer gut bei meinen Wurfkünsten...
ne is nur spass, wollen ja nicht dass sich nachher noch einer mit nem schicken pilk-pircing schmückt.

gruß Christian


----------



## Ute (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> und mehr platz an Board ist immer gut bei meinen Wurfkünsten...
> ne is nur spass, wollen ja nicht dass sich nachher noch einer mit nem schicken pilk-pircing schmückt.
> 
> gruß Christian



grins. 
Achtung: Ich bin dabei. Eine Anfängerin. Zieht Eure Köpfe ein. :q


----------



## SimonHH (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> berichtige :q:q . Der Kutterpreis ist schon richtig bei *normalen Touren *. Da das bei 6 Leuten mehr ne Ecke mehr wäre als beim Kleinboot hab ich mit Jens geschnackt . Der wird uns mit dem Preis entgegen kommen beim Kutter :q .
> 
> ...




...ja ja ja...fangt ihr man die ganzen lütten wech...wusel,norbert und ich kümmern uns dann auch noch um euer abendbrot. 

kein problem...da sind wir ja echt kumpel :m


----------



## macmarco (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> grins.
> Achtung: Ich bin dabei. Eine Anfängerin. Zieht Eure Köpfe ein. :q


Oh, oh, oh .... Bin ich froh, dass ich auf einem separaten Boot fahre |uhoh::q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Oh, oh, oh .... Bin ich froh, dass ich auf einem separaten Boot fahre |uhoh::q:q


keine Sorge Micmacmarco wir sind in Eurer Nähe . Wir brauchen ja Peronen , die nichts fangen , also Ihr ,  um Ute zu zeigen  wie Profis , also wir , es besser machen :vik::vik: . Im übrigen wollte ich das "Mensch über Board " Manöver eh mal wieder üben |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (10. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> . Im übrigen wollte ich das "Mensch über Board " Manöver eh mal wieder üben |supergri



Joar, ok.... mach Ute denn die Mund zu Mund beatmung ?:k:q:q


----------



## nemles (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Joar, ok.... mach Ute denn die Mund zu Mund beatmung ?:k:q:q



Käptn Hornmicha,

Da diese Manöver für den Notfall geübt werden, sollten sie so realistisch wie möglich gehalten werden. Wann wird man(n) schon mal von einer Dame gerettet? Die Chance ist relativ gering.

Also schlage ich für Marcos MzuM Beatmung Bubi, Wusel oder Simone vor.




Das hilft dem Verunglücktem auch sicher wesentlich schneller wieder auf die Beine:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



nemles schrieb:


> Also schlage ich für Marcos MzuM Beatmung Bubi, Wusel oder Simone vor.


 OOOch neeee.... Pfui Teufel.


----------



## macmarco (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

|scardie:IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIhh|scardie:  ne ne ne Leudde, so mal net, wenn dann Ute :q


----------



## SimonHH (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

mund zu mund beatmung bei mäggmarco...und dat mit meiner alkoholfahne...#d


----------



## pj6000 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

|supergri....oder mit norbies knobiebutterdunst ausm mund.....|supergri


----------



## Ute (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ich wede dann mal extra viel Lippentieft auftragen und das kurze Schwarze anziehen. :l


----------



## macmarco (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich wede dann mal extra viel Lippentieft auftragen und das kurze Schwarze anziehen. :l



Juhuuuuuuu.... nun macht sie´s doch |jump:
Tja Männer´s...ich sach mal:

Ihr seid RAUS!!!!!!!!!!!!:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuuu.... nun macht sie´s doch |jump:
> Tja Männer´s...ich sach mal:
> 
> Ihr seid RAUS!!!!!!!!!!!!:q:q


ich sag ja , ich komme zu meinen "Mensch über Bord" Manöver :q . Die Kiddis auf den anderen Booten werden sich die Augen ausschauen und glauben sie könnten übers Wasser laufen wenn ich mit Ute an ihnen vorbei rausche :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (11. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> . Die Kiddis auf den anderen Booten werden sich die Augen ausschauen und glauben sie könnten übers Wasser laufen wenn ich mit Ute an ihnen vorbei rausche :q:q:q



Wen meinst du???|kopfkrat tz tz tz


----------



## SimonHH (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuuu.... nun macht sie´s doch |jump:
> Tja Männer´s...ich sach mal:
> 
> Ihr seid RAUS!!!!!!!!!!!!:q:q




...dat glaubst du...wenn* ich* mein kleines schwarzes anplünn...heiratest du mich glattwech! :k  :q :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...dat glaubst du...wenn* ich* mein kleines schwarzes anplünn...heiratest du mich glattwech! :k :q :q


 Hehe Simone !!! Die Ehe hattes Du mir doch schon versprochen :k :l...... Tz tz tz Männer..... :vik:


----------



## nemles (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...dat glaubst du...wenn* ich* mein kleines schwarzes anplünn...heiratest du mich glattwech! :k  :q :q













Das ist das erste Mal, das ich erleichtert bin, *nicht* an einer Tour teilzunehmen. Alleine der Gedanke schafft Alpträume.:q


----------



## macmarco (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...dat glaubst du...wenn* ich* mein kleines schwarzes anplünn...heiratest du mich glattwech! :k  :q :q



Äääähm..neeeeeeeeeee...lass mal büdde....#d#d#d
Nicht das du dich noch erkältest  :q:q:q


----------



## pj6000 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

hi @all.

hab gestern mal meinen Rutenwald im Keller durchforsted und bin nun am überlegen welche ich als 2.(Ersatz) Rute mitnehmen soll.

zur Auswahl stehen:

DAM Quick Stick in 3,60 WG 60-160
Crypton 3X - Sea Bass in 3,90 WG 50-100
YAD Langeland in 2,70 WG 100-?
Cormoran seacor pilk in 2,70 WG 100-200
DAM Quick Stick in 3,00 WG ~50 (vieleicht ein bischen wenig WG)

Tendiere zu der DAM in 3,60!

Oder doch noch ne neue Kaufen? (Dann bringt mich meine bessere Hälfte um, und wenn sie dann noch wüsste, wass meine neue Kudderkombo gekostet hat sowiso  )


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


pj6000 schrieb:


> DAM Quick Stick in 3,60 WG 60-160 Hauptangelrute
> DAM Quick Stick in 3,00 WG ~50 (vieleicht ein bischen wenig WG)  falls wieder erwarten wenig Welle sein sollte
> 
> Tendiere zu der DAM in 3,60!


ich persönlich werde nur 1 Angelrute mitnehmen . Auch ne DAM mit 3m und 50-150 g Wurfgewicht :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hehe Simone !!! Die Ehe hattes Du mir doch schon versprochen :k :l...... Tz tz tz Männer..... :vik:




...schnugglschatz...du weigerst dir ja hartnäckig,n rosa tüllhochzeitskleid anzuziehen...und so lange du dat nich anhast,is hier nix mit ringe tauschen. :q


----------



## SimonHH (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Äääähm..neeeeeeeeeee...lass mal büdde....#d#d#d
> Nicht das du dich noch erkältest  :q:q:q



...:q....


----------



## SimonHH (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



nemles schrieb:


> Das ist das erste Mal, das ich erleichtert bin, *nicht* an einer Tour teilzunehmen. Alleine der Gedanke schafft Alpträume.:q




...weichei... :q :q :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@ Hornimichel !!!! Wie sieht es eigendlich mit Watties und Ringelpietzwürmern aus ??? Machst Du noch ne Sammelbestellung ?? Oder kümmert sich jeder selbst drum ????


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @ Hornimichel !!!! Wie sieht es eigendlich mit Watties und Ringelpietzwürmern aus ??? Machst Du noch ne Sammelbestellung ?? Oder kümmert sich jeder selbst drum ????



heee Du kennst mich doch |supergri|supergri . Klar kümmere ich mich wieder um die Watti und Ringlepietzmitanfassenwürmer :m .
Anfang Oktober geht die Liste auf Start |supergri|supergri.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## pj6000 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@all:

was haltet ihr von nem kleenen wanderpokal für den "grössten" fang?
war nur gerade so ne idee von mir.

schönen abend noch
gruß ICH


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> heee Du kennst mich doch |supergri|supergri . Klar kümmere ich mich wieder um die Watti und Ringlepietzmitanfassenwürmer :m .


Ich weiss Micha dumme Frage von mir...#6#6#6.....


----------



## macmarco (13. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> was haltet ihr von nem kleenen wanderpokal für den "grössten" fang?
> war nur gerade so ne idee von mir.




Guten Morgen.. von der Idee her nicht schlecht...aber ich denke, dass wir diesen net brauchen... Wollen ja keinen "Wettkampf" veranstalten... Nicht das es nachher der ein oder andere verbissen sieht #c|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.. von der Idee her nicht schlecht...aber ich denke, dass wir diesen net brauchen... Wollen ja keinen "Wettkampf" veranstalten... Nicht das es nachher der ein oder andere verbissen sieht #c|supergri


sehe ich genau so . Nicht der Fisch , auch wenn es schön wäre wenn wir fangen , steht im  Vordergrund dieses Tages sondern Fun . Ich kann mich noch gut an das erste Treffen erinnern das ich organisiert habe . Da sind wir vor lauter flaxerei nicht viel zum angeln gekommen |supergri|supergri|supergri.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MINIBUBI (13. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo Leute
Aus Familieren Gründen möchte Ich vorerst vom euren Treffen Abstand nehmen.
Falls  ich wieder in der lage bin gut drauf zu sein melde ich mich wieder
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Ute (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ups.
Scheint doch was schlimmes passiert zu sein.
Es tut mir leid für dich. 
Ganz doll drück.


----------



## SimonHH (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Aus Familieren Gründen möchte Ich vorerst vom euren Treffen Abstand nehmen.
> Falls  ich wieder in der lage bin gut drauf zu sein melde ich mich wieder
> Gruß Norbert





|bigeyes...wat nu los? 

dat liest sich gar nich gut...#d


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin Norbert ,


MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Aus Familieren Gründen möchte Ich vorerst vom euren Treffen Abstand nehmen.
> Falls  ich wieder in der lage bin gut drauf zu sein melde ich mich wieder
> Gruß Norbert



hab es geändert Norbert . Kopft hoch und wenn Du doch in der Lage sein solltest , kriegen wir Dich immer mit auf die Tour , versprochen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Kutter ( 6 Personen )Boot voll :
> Skipper:hornhechteutin
> Bootangler + 3 Kumpel
> Ute
> ...


 

Also da muß ich mal ein ganz klares VETO einlegen....
WENN dann reinigt jeder seinen fisch allein und das Boot wird ja wohl von allen geputzt...
hoffe das ist ein scherz von dir mein MICHALEIN|kopfkrat

oder?

greetz

Mirco


----------



## SimonHH (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

...weia...#d

nein...war knallhart ernst gemeint von micha...DU putzt alle boote und jeden fisch.:q:q




aber nich das du nu wieder zum modi läufst und rumheulst,ich hätte dich veräppelt |muahah:


----------



## Ute (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hier werden wir doch wohl mehr Fische fangen als letzte Nacht.
Dann werde ich auch sehr gerne beim putzen helfen mit meinem kurzen schwarzen ..........:l


----------



## MINIBUBI (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo Leute
Entschuldigung das war zu Privat.
Norbert

Zwecks Teilnahme am 11 melde ich mich.
Gruß 
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

moin norbert...

ich möchte dir und deinen angehörigen mein herzlichstes beileid aussprechen.

lg simon


----------



## pj6000 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo Norbert.

...mein herzlichstes Beileid Dir und Deiner Familie!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Ute (19. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Entschuldigung das war zu Privat.
> Norbert
> 
> ...





Dafür muss man sich nicht Entschuldigen.

Ich kann nicht finden, das du irgendwo geschrieben hast das einer gestorben ist. |peinlich


----------



## SimonHH (20. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Dafür muss man sich nicht Entschuldigen.
> 
> Ich kann nicht finden, das du irgendwo geschrieben hast das einer gestorben ist. |peinlich




...weil norbert die ursprüngliche nachricht gelöscht/geändert hat.deswegen konntest du das nicht finden,ute.


----------



## Ute (22. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Achso.
Dann brauche ich ja doch keine Brille.


----------



## pj6000 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

....Schubs....

Denn die Vorfreude ist soooo groooooß.......


----------



## Schwarzwusel (22. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ....Schubs....
> 
> Denn die Vorfreude ist soooo groooooß.......


 Denn pass man auf das es nicht am Hosenbein runterläuft....|supergri:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
dann werde ich mal die Vorfreude steigern . Gestern sind von den Booten gut Wittis und ein paar schöne Leo´s mitgebracht worden sowie 2 Mefo´s :vik: . Wenn ich bedenke das das Wasser noch Badetemperatur hat und das es sicher noch abkühlt bis zum 11ten , dann sollten uns nur die Kleinboote im Wege stehen ( halten uns auf weil zu langsam :q ) um gut Fisch zu fangen :q:q:q.

@all *Wer Wattis/Ringler braucht bitte melden Preis : 25 Wattis/100g Ringler je 5 €* . Ich stelle die Bestellung dann ins erste Posting und bestelle komplett . Ist einfacher für Jens und geht schneller . Kann dann schon vorher alles fertig machen für die Boote :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> dann werde ich mal die Vorfreude steigern . Gestern sind von den Booten gut Wittis und ein paar schöne Leo´s mitgebracht worden sowie 2 Mefo´s :vik: . Wenn ich bedenke das das Wasser noch Badetemperatur hat und das es sicher noch abkühlt bis zum 11ten , dann sollten uns nur die Kleinboote im Wege stehen ( halten uns auf weil zu langsam :q ) um gut Fisch zu fangen :q:q:q.




Wäre das schön, wenn ich auch sowas angeln könnte. #:#v|supergri


----------



## pj6000 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Denn pass man auf das es nicht am Hosenbein runterläuft....|supergri:q



Wie soll ich denn das verstehn, bitte? |kopfkrat



Ute schrieb:


> Wäre das schön, wenn ich auch sowas angeln könnte. #:#v|supergri



angeln kannst du sowas...aber ob du was fängst|kopfkrat
na klar das wird schon ute, der Micha lässt dich da nicht im stich, wirst schon einen ans band bekommen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Soviel zum Thema Vorfreude.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2197856&postcount=178


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Vorfreude.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2197856&postcount=178


Ne ne ne .... zuviel Fisch da geht ja unser Kleinboot unter.....


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Dann müssen wir in der Nähe vom Kutter bleiben,um umzuladen


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


RotzProtz schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir in der Nähe vom Kutter bleiben,um umzuladen



kannste vergessen , den Platz benötigen wir selber :vik::vik:. Außerdem haben wir doch 1 Schlacht-und Filitierboot in der Nähe . Unser Kiddiboot "Micmacmarco" wollte das doch für uns erledigen . Hab extra ne passende Kiste und 2 Filitierbrette in XXL bestellt :vik::vik::vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



RotzProtz schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Vorfreude.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2197856&postcount=178





Schluck, sabber, trief.
Danach kann man dann auch wieder 30x als Schneider nach Hause gehen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hab extra ne passende Kiste und 2 Filitierbrette in XXL bestellt :vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Da wird sich Marco aber bestimmt drüber feuen..ist ja wie Weihnachten......#6|supergri


----------



## macmarco (23. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Außerdem haben wir doch 1 Schlacht-und Filitierboot in der Nähe . Unser Kiddiboot "Micmacmarco" wollte das doch für uns erledigen . Hab extra ne passende Kiste und 2 Filitierbrette in XXL bestellt



*Totaaaaaaaaal faaaaaaalsch der Herr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:g*


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
*Wichtig , bitte Posting Nr.1 lesen*​
hab die Bootsbesatzungen ein wenig ummodeln müssen weil ich 2 Absagen bekommen habe . Zum einen wird sich jetzt ein junger Mann mit OD im Kennzeichen freuen weil er jetzt auch Kleinboot fahren darf :q .Zum anderen hab ich das Wuselchenboot mit einer Person verstärkt weil die 3 sich von letzten Treffen kennen . Somit haben wir noch 1 Platz auf einem Kleinboot in Reserve , den 2ten ist für Minibubi bis 7 Uhr am 11ten reserviert . 
Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf das Event :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## pj6000 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

freu mich riesig (bin der mann mit OD):vik::vik::vik:
(wollte zwar mit xxcruiserxx in ein boot, denn kenn ich...#h von einigen Ausflügen, hai-score net#c aber is ja auch egal....)

dachte der platz bei simone und wusel wird für norbert freigehalten.

Gruß Christian

edit: kann man da noch was ummodeln....?


----------



## HAI-score (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Leute!
oh oh jetzt sitz ich auf einmal im Kleinboot? Wenn es daran liegt, dass der eingeteilte Skipper für den Kutter abgesagt hat, dann kann ich das als Führerscheininhaber Küste gern übernehmen!
Zumal ja auch für den Kutter ein Sonderpreis (ich nehme an günstiger und nicht teurer!) ausgehandelt wurde.|kopfkrat

@Hornhechteutin: Willst das du das noch mal ummodeln? Würde mir sehr entgegen kommen da ich ja ein "Ganzkleinboot" selber habe. Wenn das nicht gehen sollte, dann fahre ich aber auch gern mit pj6000 im Kleinboot, ihr schein ja eine lustige Truppe zu sein!. Ich kann auch fest zusagen dass ich komme, sofern mir also nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt, brauchst du das nicht wieder alles ummodeln! ***Bettel***Bettel***#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


pj6000 schrieb:


> (wollte zwar mit xxcruiserxx in ein boot, denn kenn ich...#h von einigen Ausflügen, hai-score net#c aber is ja auch egal....)
> 
> 
> edit: kann man da noch was ummodeln....?



auch das kann ich gerne machen und lasse den Platz bei Simone für Norbert frei :q

@HAI-score
bei 3 Leuten anstatt für 5 rechnet sich das nicht mehr aber Danke für Dein Angebot . Werde mir mal ne Liste zulegen wer den SBF-See hat für alle Fälle :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Bald ist es soweit. Freu.  :vik:
#a    :s   #:  :a   #a:s  #::a  :s

Ich kann ja noch einen Bekannten fragen, ob er mit will, wenn noch ein Platz auf einem süßen kleinen Böötchen frei ist. :q


----------



## pj6000 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> auch das kann ich gerne machen



wäre sehr schön....mach ma bitte#6

Gruß Christian


----------



## macmarco (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ui ui ui... wat denn für ne Umstellung??? |uhoh:... soooo groß ist sie gar net :q
Aber ihr macht dat schon 

Wenn wir dann noch was fangen, ist ja alles gut :k


----------



## Ute (24. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Mal was anderes Jungs:

Ich mache bald Werbung hier im Anglerboard für meine Ferienwohnungen mit guten Angelmöglichkeiten. Hat der eine oder andere mal ein Foto mit gutem Fang? Was ich dann auch veröffentlichen darf? Ostsee oder Teich ist egal. Sendet sie dann direkt an mich biiiiete. ^^
dierks-grube@gmx.de


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Alles wird gut....|pftroest:... Hauptsache es geht bald los :l:k


----------



## pj6000 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

sind ja nur noch 16 Tage....:m


----------



## SimonHH (26. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

ok...mach ich ma den anfang...ich hätte gerne für 7,50 € seeringler...dange! :m


----------



## SimonHH (26. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

ach ja...micha...wie wollt ihr denn fische fangen,wenn ihr mit eurer motorbadewanne koppüber am strand liegt?
von wegen...kleinboote im weg...ick wullt di wat du...lümml


----------



## Ute (26. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Lauf Micha lauf. 
Der SimonHH kommt dich verhauhen. |supergri

Komm zu mir, ich beschütze dich.#6#6#6


----------



## SimonHH (26. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Lauf Micha lauf.
> Der SimonHH kommt dich verhauhen. |supergri
> 
> Komm zu mir, ich beschütze dich.#6#6#6




verhaun? |bigeyes 

nee nee #d ....                 versenken


----------



## Ute (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ich kann in deinem Anhang nichts sehen.  ;+ ;+


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


SimonHH schrieb:


> ok...mach ich ma den anfang...ich hätte gerne für 7,50 € seeringler...dange! :m



geht nur in 100 g Einheiten  also 2 x 100 g ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


SimonHH schrieb:


> verhaun? |bigeyes
> 
> nee nee #d ....                 versenken



Wale kann man nicht versenken :q:q

@ Ute 


> Lauf Micha lauf.
> Der SimonHH kommt dich verhauhen.
> 
> Komm zu mir, ich beschütze dich


Danke für das Angebot aber ich hab immer meine beiden Wauwies als Bodyguard´s dabei .Da ist nicht mit verhauen lassen :q . Außerdem braucht Simone so am 11ten keinen Motor . Er spielt selber Außenborder vor Respekt vor den Zähnen |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht Simone so am 11ten keinen Motor . Er spielt selber Außenborder


 Simone als Aussenborder...|bigeyes.. wie geil ist das denn .. stelle mir dat grad Bildlich vor #6..... ich schmeiss mich wechhhh


----------



## pj6000 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

...na ob ihr da noch wechkommt, bei simones paddelküsten 
obwohl dann sind wir schon am fisch und ihr habt noch nicht ma den hafen verlassen


----------



## Ute (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Und hier kommt die Bestätigung.
Ein Bekannter, Peter, möchte auch mitmachen.

Wegen der Bestellung der Würmer:
Wie viel sind 100g? Ich denke mir, das 2 Packungen reichen pro Person. Ist dies richtig?
Dann bestelle ich für mich 2 und für Peter auch 2 Packungen.
Wir möchten gerne Wattwürmer.


----------



## MINIBUBI (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin
Hallo an alle da ich weiß das die Erde sich weiter dreht würde ich auch am 11 mit ins Boot springen.
Da Ute mich sowieso Drücken wollte Past das doch sehr gut.:g
Wenn ihr noch Platz habt schreibt mich auf die Liste.
gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Wale kann man nicht versenken :q:q
> ...




...deine wauwis gehn freiwillig über bord und schwimmen an den strand wenn se mich auf sich zurollen sehn :q
wer wohl respekteinflößender is...?! 

ich als AB? hm...ok wuselchen...2x aufsetzen und wir angeln vor bornholm...is ma wat anderes,nä?! #6


----------



## SimonHH (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo an alle da ich weiß das die Erde sich weiter dreht würde ich auch am 11 mit ins Boot springen.
> Da Ute mich sowieso Drücken wollte Past das doch sehr gut.:g
> Wenn ihr noch Platz habt schreibt mich auf die Liste.
> gruß MINIBUBI





moin norbert...#h

der platz bei wusel und mir im boot is immer noch für dich reserviert. #6
willkommen an bord :m


----------



## Ute (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo an alle da ich weiß das die Erde sich weiter dreht würde ich auch am 11 mit ins Boot springen.
> Da Ute mich sowieso Drücken wollte Past das doch sehr gut.:g
> Wenn ihr noch Platz habt schreibt mich auf die Liste.
> gruß MINIBUBI



Ich werde meine Arme auch vorher anwärmen.   :q


----------



## macmarco (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Also, dass Boot in dem ich fahre, was natürlich aus der Ferne zu schaut, wie ihr euch gegenseitig versenkt und diese dann neue AB´s hat, bestellt dann mal 2x Watties #h


----------



## SimonHH (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

dat boot mit dem lebenden außenborder nimmt 3x wattis und 1x seeringler...3 kisten pils,2x zwiebelrostbraten mit rotkohl und klößen und 1x sauerfleisch mit bratkartoffeln,3x nachtisch...ferner eine platte mit lachshäppchen und 3 dralle blondinen...dange!


----------



## macmarco (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ferner eine platte mit lachshäppchen und 3 _*d*ralle_ blondinen...dange!




Oder meinst du _*Pralle*_ Blondinen?


----------



## SimonHH (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Oder meinst du _*Pralle*_ Blondinen?




ääähhmm...ja genau...also die mit tüchtich brikett vorm pansen


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
klar kannste mit Norbert , hab ich doch versprochen |supergri

@all
die Watti/Ringlerbestellung sind notiert und was die drallen betrifft da habt Ihr es gut . 50 m vom Laden könnt Ihr das haben nach der Tour |supergri . Woher ich das weiß ? mit offenen Augen durch Neustadt gehen und gedient haben ist das Zauberwort |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo an alle da ich weiß das die Erde sich weiter dreht würde ich auch am 11 mit ins Boot springen.


 Super Norbert... Willkommen an Bord...#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> und gedient haben


 Jauuuu wat war dat doch für ne schöne Zeit..... :#2::g


----------



## SimonHH (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jauuuu wat war dat doch für ne schöne Zeit..... :#2::g





ooohhh jaaaa   #g


----------



## HAI-score (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ooohhh jaaaa   #g



Jupp dem kann ich auch zustimmen!

Is bei mir aber schon ***emm*** 26 (!) Jahre her!

@Hornhechteutin:
Ich würde gern 25 Wattis für mich ordern. Mein Skipper pj6000 und Mitangler xxcruiserxx müsten sich dann noch mal äußern.

*Noch 13 Tage!*


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
Watti/Ringlerliste ist auf den neusten Stand :q . 

@all
schaaade das Ihr noch so lange warten müßt :q . Ich will mit Ute und noch ein paar Freunden viellleicht Freitag Abend schon mal raus :vik::vik::vik::vik:



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> schaaade das Ihr noch so lange warten müßt :q . Ich will mit Ute und noch ein paar Freunden viellleicht Freitag Abend schon mal raus :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 |bigeyesDu kannst dat gut haben....


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Ich will mit Ute und noch ein paar Freunden viellleicht Freitag Abend schon mal raus :vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Tja, als Sipper hat man es schwer Wünsche Euch ein dickes fettes Petri#6


----------



## Ute (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

|laola:|jump:|laola:


----------



## MINIBUBI (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Arme auch vorher anwärmen.  :q


 Wieso hast du sonst so kaltes (Fisch) blut?
Ich bin sehr empfindlich, Warmblütig ,Unerschrocken,Grausam,und noch gans schlechte worte.
Killer habe ich vergessen#q
MINIBUBI


----------



## Ute (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ich ducke mich schon mal |supergri 

Ältere Männer sollen sehr empfindlich sein.  

#h#h#h#h#h#h


Nicht so laut brüllen |supergri Bin nicht schwerhörig  

:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Ute (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja, als Sipper hat man es schwer Wünsche Euch ein dickes fettes Petri#6



Danke dir.^^


----------



## nemles (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



nemles schrieb:


> Tja, als Sipper hat man es schwer Wünsche Euch ein dickes fettes Petri#6



SKIPPER wolllte ich schreiben|supergri


----------



## macmarco (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Soooooo.... nun muss ich mein Boot für nicht komplett melden! #c
Der Gaga hat heute abgesagt, dass heißt denn nun, dass 1x Watties für mich abbestellt werden müssten, aber das Boot bleibt erstmal aufrecht erhaten. |bla:

Werde noch jemanden finden, so als Bootsmann


----------



## pj6000 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Mein Skipper pj6000 ......



hmm |kopfkrat, wie jetzt hab ich da was verpasst 

@hornimicha#h

nehme och 25 wattis und eine Ladung Ringlers à 100g

Gruß Christian


----------



## HAI-score (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

oh je, bei uns hier in Celle seit gestern richtiges "S_chittwetter_" #d hoffentlich spielt das Wetter am 11.10. mit dann macht es doch doppelt spaß!
Gruß aus Celle


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> oh je, bei uns hier in Celle seit gestern richtiges "S_chittwetter_" #d hoffentlich spielt das Wetter am 11.10. mit dann macht es doch doppelt spaß!
> Gruß aus Celle




bei uns auch *Schittwetter*mit *viel Regen* und * viel Wind * |uhoh: . Soll aber bald wieder besser werden  denn ich verhaue meine Frau nicht mehr und esse meine Teller immer leer |supergri:vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Blindfischer (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hi Micha,

seh ich das richtisch der arme Marco is jetzt janz alleene?

@ Käptn Marco: nimmst du dann evtl. noch einen relativ schlanken Mann mit Brille und seinen Nachwuchs mit? 

Ich muss zwar noch klären ob der Kalender das hergibt aber die Chancen stehen recht gut.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Soll aber bald wieder besser werden denn ich verhaue meine Frau nicht mehr |supergri:vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Vielleicht sollte ich denn auch mal damit aufhören.... jedenfalls bis zum 12ten |supergri danach gehts wie gewohnt weiter.... :m @BlinderschlankerMannmitHutundBrilleundNachwuchs !!! #6#6#6


----------



## Ute (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hi Micha,

meinen Kumpel Peter kannste noch mit eingtragen.


----------



## macmarco (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@FischerBlind: Dann seh mal zu... #6 Aber hop hop...zusehen!!! |supergri


----------



## macmarco (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Und Dirk??? Willst du nun mit mir aus der Ferne zu schauen, wie die anderen Boote sich gegenseitig versenken??? |bla:


----------



## Blindfischer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und Dirk??? Willst du nun mit mir aus der Ferne zu schauen, wie die anderen Boote sich gegenseitig versenken??? |bla:



Na sischer dat, hab ich auch grad auf deine Schnackmaschine gesprochen.

Dat dauert bei die alten leutz halt allet länger.

Also Sohnemann und meiner einer sind dabei.:vik:


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Sehr schön, freu mich schon!!!:m
Und da ich dann ja net der jüngste auf dem Boot bin, brauch ich dann ja auch net Bootsmann spielen :vik:


----------



## Blindfischer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sehr schön, freu mich schon!!!:m
> Und da ich dann ja net der jüngste auf dem Boot bin, brauch ich dann ja auch net Bootsmann spielen :vik:




Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie Du das meinem Sohn beibringen willst..........

#6

Reichen die Wattis die Micha auf dem Zettel hat?


----------



## macmarco (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie Du das meinem Sohn beibringen willst..........
> 
> #6
> 
> Reichen die Wattis die Micha auf dem Zettel hat?



Das mit deinem Sohn bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin :g
Vielleicht solltest du noch nen paar Watties für dich bestellen... Man weiß ja nie, wenns *DER* Köder ist, dann kann man nicht genug haben


----------



## MINIBUBI (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Na sischer dat, hab ich auch grad auf deine Schnackmaschine gesprochen.
> 
> Dat dauert bei die alten leutz halt allet länger.
> 
> ...


 
Moin Moin
was heist hier alt?? und dauert etwas Länger?
Sicher ist der weg vom Auto zum Boot für mich etwas weiter.
Und ich muß bestimmt wieder euch Junge Spunte anbetteln damit mein Angelgerötel ins boot kommt.Aber deshalb dauert das doch nicht Länger#q
Wusel und Simon wissen das sie mich ganz langsam ins Boot ablassen müssen.das hat sie noch nie gestört
ODER
na also hab ich mir doch gedacht.
und nicht wider die Wattis von der Falschen seite auf den Hacken ziehen.
sonst beissen die Fische Falsch an.
Und nicht den Angelscheinvergessen!
 MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> was heist hier alt?? und dauert etwas Länger?
> Sicher ist der weg vom Auto zum Boot für mich etwas weiter.
> Und ich muß bestimmt wieder euch Junge Spunte anbetteln damit mein Angelgerötel ins boot kommt.Aber deshalb dauert das doch nicht Länger#q
> ...





wat is los? ganz langsam ins boot herablassen? |bigeyes  dat letztemal,wo die kleine brünette mit im boot saß,biste gelaufen...dat nich ma ne boden-boden rakete dich hätte einholen können.


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

8  tage...und dat bischen von heute noch  :vik:


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wat is los? ganz langsam ins boot herablassen? |bigeyes  dat letztemal,wo die kleine brünette mit im boot saß,biste gelaufen...dat nich ma ne boden-boden rakete dich hätte einholen können.



Das kann man sich auch richtig gut vorstellen. Aber junge Damen bewirken manchmal Wunder


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Wusel und Simon wissen das sie mich ganz langsam ins Boot ablassen müssen.das hat sie noch nie gestört
> ODER


|kopfkrat Den Part überlasse ich Simone.... da er ja genauso breit wie gross ist packt er dat schon.....|bigeyes#h


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Den Part überlasse ich Simone.... da er ja genauso breit wie gross ist packt er dat schon.....|bigeyes#h




...ich helf dir gleich...ich bin immer noch größer als breiter....klar?!


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Das kann man sich auch richtig gut vorstellen. Aber junge Damen bewirken manchmal Wunder





....:q...da kommt selbst opa norbert auf drehzahl #6...:q...


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
kann es sein , das Ihr hibbilig seit ? Ich werde es jedenfalls immer mehr zumal selbst mir als Optimist gerade Zweifel wegen des Wetters kommen :q:q . Dat regnet ja junge Hunde zur Zeit . Selbst meine beiden Wauwies haben sich einen Knoten in ihr bestes Stück gemacht um nicht raus zu müssen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> kann es sein , das Ihr hibbilig seit ? Ich werde es jedenfalls immer mehr zumal selbt mir als Optimist gerade Zweifel wegen des Wetters kommen :q:q . Dat regnet ja junge Hunde zur Zeit . Selbst meine beiden Wauwies haben sich *einen Knoten in ihr bestest Stück gemacht um nicht raus zu müssen* :q
> 
> 
> ...





...dat ham se von dir


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

also...laut wetter.com (16 tage voraussicht) soll dat am 11.10. wolkig,trocken und nich allzu windig sein. (südwest um 4)

...naja...ma kuckn...


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> also...laut wetter.com (16 tage voraussicht) soll dat am 11.10. wolkig,trocken und nich allzu windig sein. (südwest um 4)
> 
> ...naja...ma kuckn...


also Ententeich |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> also Ententeich |supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





...jup


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> also...laut wetter.com (16 tage voraussicht) soll dat am 11.10. wolkig,trocken und nich allzu windig sein. (südwest um 4)
> 
> ...naja...ma kuckn...


Das lässt doch hoffen....... #6


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Die Voraussagen gehen dann ja noch... Also wenn ich mich dann an die eine Fahrt mit meinen Leute denke(War gut, oder Micha???), dann ist das ja echt Ententeich....:g
Das war dann schon so dolle, dass wir jede Welle kommentiert haben, so dass sich alle auch die Schwankungen drauf einstellen konnten :m


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Die Voraussagen gehen dann ja noch... Also wenn ich mich dann an die eine Fahrt mit meinen Leute denke(War gut, oder Micha???), dann ist das ja echt Ententeich....:g
> Das war dann schon so dolle, *dass wir jede Welle kommentiert haben*, so dass sich alle auch die Schwankungen drauf einstellen konnten :m




ääähh...so nach dem motto...: 

BOAH EY....WAT n TSUNAMI...NU IS WUSEL NASS...! 

oder...

KUCKT MA...IS DIESE TOLL GESCHWUNGENE 3 METER WELLE NICH SEXY? :q:q

oder...


JUNGS...DIE NÄCHSTE WELLE KAM EBEN SCHON MA VORBEI...DIE KENN ICH SCHON!

...oder wie? |bigeyes|kopfkrat :q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Neeee, Hornmichel war damit gemeint... Das ging dann eher:
Vorsicht, nächste große Welle, festhalten....


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Neeee, Hornmichel war damit gemeint... Das ging dann eher:
> Vorsicht, nächste große Welle, festhalten....





ah ja...


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Bin zwar net Seekrank, aber das war echt ne harte Nuss... es hing alles auf halb acht, und dabei musstest du dann noch das Gummi führen... Das war echt übel :v


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bin zwar net Seekrank, aber das war echt ne harte Nuss... es hing alles auf halb acht, und dabei musstest du dann noch das Gummi führen... Das war echt übel :v




glaub ich dir gern,marco.aber....warum seid ihr dann überhaupt rausgeeiert? ;+


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> war echt ne harte Nuss... es hing alles auf halb acht, und dabei musstest du dann noch das Gummi führen...


sorry Marco
*TATÜTATA TATÜTATA *|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
leider haben sich die Watti/Ringlerpreise zum 1.10. verteuert wie mir Jens mitgeteilt hat . Wattis *jetzt* 25 Stck *5,50 €* Ringler 100 g *jetzt 6 €*. Müßte bis Montag Thomas9904 ää Bescheid haben ob  Eure Watti/Ringlerbestellung aktuell ist unter den Bedingungen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> glaub ich dir gern,marco.aber....warum seid ihr dann überhaupt rausgeeiert? ;+


Joar, dass kann ich dir auch net beantworten, war aber eine riesen Gaudi


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> sorry Marco
> *TATÜTATA TATÜTATA *|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...



#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> moin moin ,
> 
> sorry marco
> *tatütata tatütata *|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...


 #6#6#6


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Joar, dass kann ich dir auch net beantworten, war aber eine riesen Gaudi




dat sowieso... 

ach ja...GLÜCKWUNSCH...du färkl :m :q


----------



## pj6000 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@hornimicha

trotz des enormen Preisanstiegs bleibt meine Bestellung.

Gruß Christain

edit: hat eigentlich jemand mal was von Max gehört?


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

hmmm...bestellt ham wa ja eigendlich im september...|rolleyes...aber egal...bleibt alles,wie es is.


----------



## Blindfischer (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hi Micha,

pack für mich bitte noch 25 Wattis und 100gr Ringler drauf.



Gruß


Dirk


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Die Voraussagen gehen dann ja noch...  dann ist das ja echt Ententeich....:g


 Denk mal an dieses Jahr Ostersamstag zurück.... Brrrrrrrrr .. schön mit Schneegestöber und so


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Denk mal an dieses Jahr Ostersamstag zurück.... Brrrrrrrrr .. schön mit Schneegestöber und so




...da hatten wir ja och kein kleinbootangeln


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...da hatten wir ja och kein kleinbootangeln


Stimmt da waren wir mitm Kutter los... mitm Kleinboot wären wir warscheinlich auch garnicht erst rausgefahren #c


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Stimmt da waren wir mitm Kutter los... mitm Kleinboot wären wir warscheinlich auch garnicht erst rausgefahren #c




hm...nö


----------



## SimonHH (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

so...ich werd nu mit knutschekind wat futtern...und dann werd ich mit ihm rausgehn.is nämelich schööööööööööööööönes wedder in hamburch :vik:

bis später jungs...|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> sorry Marco
> *TATÜTATA TATÜTATA *|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



 :vik: aber sowas von !!!




macmarco schrieb:


> das war echt ne harte Nuss... es hing alles auf halb acht, und dabei musstest du dann noch das Gummi führen...


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@Wuselchen: Hast recht... Bissl frisch war dat|scardie:, aber auch Ententeich


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute , hab mit Ute ( ist ne gaaaanz Nette im übrigen und wer was anderes behauptet den besuche ich mit Socke und Teddy |supergri ), Uschi und Achim heute spät Nachmittga raus gewesen . Super Welle sag ich Euch und viel Fisch ( auf dem Echolot |supergri ) war zu sehen . Gefangen haben wir 2 schöne Leos von denen der bessere gerade in die Fischkiste passte :vik: . Nur 2 werden jetzt einige sagen aber bei der Drift war das schon klasse . Übrigens : Kunst kommt von Können und ich bin ein Künstler den beide Leos , einen auf Ansage :vik:, waren meine :vik::vik::vik: . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Übrigens : Kunst kommt von Können und ich bin ein Künstler den beide Leos , einen auf Ansage :vik:, waren meine :vik::vik::vik: .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 |kopfkrat Irgendwie riecht dat hier so komisch...................


----------



## macmarco (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Pass auf, dass du nicht ausrutscht, Micha!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Ute (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ich hätte auch gerne welche gehabt, aber wir wollen ihm die mal gönnen. Er hat sich soooo viiiiel Mühe gemacht, das wir auch noch Fische bekommen. 

Bei dem großen Dorsch habe ich doch glatt das sabbern bekommen.  |supergri 

Auch ohne einen Fisch bekommen zu haben hat es riesigen Spaß gemacht.
Auch wenn ich am Ende die Fische gefüttert habe. :v


----------



## pj6000 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

ja den mal Petri zu den schönen Leos.#6
Ich hoffe, dass es am 11.ten mehr werden als "nur" zwei.
Worauf wurden sie denn gefangen?

Kann es kaum noch aushalten, gehe meiner Familie schon tierisch auf die Nerven, meinen sie..., 
so dass mein Frauchen schon richtig zickig wird, wenn ich dass Thema nur anspreche....komisch|kopfkrat!

bis dann,
Gruß Christian


----------



## SimonHH (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so Leute , hab mit Ute ( ist ne gaaaanz Nette im übrigen und wer was anderes behauptet den besuche ich mit Socke und Teddy |supergri ), Uschi und Achim heute spät Nachmittga raus gewesen . Super Welle sag ich Euch und viel Fisch ( auf dem Echolot |supergri ) war zu sehen . Gefangen haben wir 2 schöne Leos von denen der bessere gerade in die Fischkiste passte :vik: . Nur 2 werden jetzt einige sagen aber bei der Drift war das schon klasse . Übrigens : Kunst kommt von Können und ich bin ein Künstler den beide Leos , einen auf Ansage :vik:, waren meine :vik::vik::vik: .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha






junge junge...hat einer ma n feudel? 

PETRI zu den lecker leos  :m


----------



## SimonHH (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ja den mal Petri zu den schönen Leos.#6
> Ich hoffe, dass es am 11.ten mehr werden als "nur" zwei.
> Worauf wurden sie denn gefangen?
> 
> ...





...jaja...woher kenn ich dat bloß? #c


----------



## SimonHH (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

leute...wird echt zeit...das dat losgeht. |uhoh:

ich dreh langsam durch hier...|scardie:


----------



## Ute (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ja den mal Petri zu den schönen Leos.#6
> Ich hoffe, dass es am 11.ten mehr werden als "nur" zwei.
> Worauf wurden sie denn gefangen?
> 
> ...




Die wurden mit rot-schwarzen Blinkern gefischt. Aber wie die genau heißen, kann Micha Euch besser erklären.


----------



## SimonHH (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Die wurden mit rot-schwarzen Blinkern gefischt. Aber wie die genau heißen, kann Micha Euch besser erklären.




pilker? küstenblinker? wobbler? buttlöffel? |kopfkrat 

ha...ich werd meine geheimwaffe mitnehmen...so...und dann is am 11.10. schluss mit bananenbiegen. :q


----------



## Ute (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> pilker? küstenblinker? wobbler? buttlöffel? |kopfkrat
> 
> ha...ich werd meine geheimwaffe mitnehmen...so...und dann is am 11.10. schluss mit bananenbiegen. :q




Ich werde dir gerne zu schauen. |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich werde dir gerne zu schauen. |supergri




...möchteste wohl gerne...wa?!


----------



## pj6000 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ha...ich werd meine geheimwaffe mitnehmen...so...und dann is am 11.10. schluss mit bananenbiegen. :q



....du weist doch, dass Fischen mit Dynamit ist hier zu Lande strengstens verboten....

ich dreh mit durch....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> leute...wird echt zeit...das dat losgeht. |uhoh:
> 
> ich dreh langsam durch hier...|scardie:


Ruhig Brauner ruhig ... ich bin doch bei Dir.......:g


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
war ein Pilker in Tourifarben schwarz/rot 120 g und als Beifänger Heringsvorfach mit 4er Haken . Ich hatte auf Heringe und Wittis gehoft aber das die Leo´s wieder da sind war ne echte Überraschung|supergri .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ....du weist doch, *dass Fischen mit Dynamit ist hier zu Lande strengstens verboten....*
> 
> ich dreh mit durch....




...watn schaiss...dann ebn nich #c


----------



## SimonHH (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner ruhig ... *ich bin doch bei Dir.......*:g




...genau da liegt ja mein problem  :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


ems-zander schrieb:


> hallo micha
> bin auch wieder beim kleinboot event dabei.
> werde mit eigenem boot dazustossen.
> gruss helmut



supie freu mich schon auf den 11ten :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich am Ende die Fische gefüttert habe. :v




Mönsch Ute.#h Haste keine Vorkehrungen getroffen? 

Und Du weißt ja wenn es Dich richtig erwischt, und dein Darm auf Links ist, der braune Ring muss wieder runter. Das ist Dein A....l... . :vik: Sorry aber den musste ich los werden. Haben meine "Kumpels" auch immer mit mir gemacht. Mann das echt ätzend mit der Seekrankheit.

Auch wenn ich es zum 11 ten nicht zu euch schaffe, freue ich mich doch auf die Woche ab dem 11 ten. Mal sehen ob ich in Großenbrode was reißen kann.

Und wenn ich das hier so lese, werdet Ihr spaß haben. Und von mir ein: digges Petrie.


----------



## Ute (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Mönsch Ute.#h Haste keine Vorkehrungen getroffen?
> 
> Und Du weißt ja wenn es Dich richtig erwischt, und dein Darm auf Links ist, der braune Ring muss wieder runter. Das ist Dein A....l... . :vik: Sorry aber den musste ich los werden. Haben meine "Kumpels" auch immer mit mir gemacht. Mann das echt ätzend mit der Seekrankheit.
> 
> ...



Musste grinsen beim lesen.
Hätte ich bestimmt auch auf See gemacht.
Hatte an diesem Tag nichts vorher gegessen. Habe ich wohl vor lauter freude vergessen. #q
Kann nur besser werden. :m


----------



## macmarco (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Noch *6* Tage, dann gehts endlich los!!!!  :q:q

Hoffentlich ändert sich das Wetter noch, ansonsten wird das ja ein Spaß |uhoh:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Noch *6* Tage, dann gehts endlich los!!!! :q:q


 Ne Ne Ne nur noch 5 Tage :k:k:k


----------



## celler (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

evt auch nur noch 4 tage udrvh ;-)


----------



## SimonHH (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

5....in worten FÜNF   tage noch...|jump: ...und der bescheidene rest von heute. :vik:


ach ja....dat wetter soll klasse werden


----------



## macmarco (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ach ja....dat wetter soll klasse werden



Seeeehr guuuut...Dann kanns ja los gehen #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
nur
noch
*94 Std 30 Minuten *+-10 Minuten​bis es heißt: Leinen los ab zum Fisch |jump:|jump:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> 5....in worten FÜNF   tage noch...|jump: ...und der bescheidene rest von heute. :vik:
> 
> 
> ach ja....dat wetter soll klasse werden



dann hättest du es aber um einen tag verpennt


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
weil es ja nicht mehr lange hin ist hier wieder meine obligatorischen Tipps |supergri :
1. bitte warm anziehen wir haben morgens zum Teil schon Frost
2 . sprecht Euch als Bootsbesatung ab wer was mitbringt . Es reicht z.b 1 Kescher , nicht jeder muß einen mitnehmen . Je mehr Platz Ihr auf dem Boot habt umso sicherer ist es für Euch aber dazu später mehr 
3. Mein Lieblingsthema Alkohol |supergri . Die WAPO kontroliert des öffteren und deshalb bitte ich auch die Kleinbootführer gänzlich nüchtern zu bleiben . Es spricht bei den Rest nichts gegen 1 oder 2 Bier über den ganzen Tag wenns sein muß . Macht die Sache sicherer und das gebiete auch der Respekt vor dem Fisch 
4 . Die Papiere nicht vergessen denn wie gesagt , die WAPO kontrolliert zur Zeit sehr gerne .
5. Falls ich es vergessen sollte zu sagen am Samstag . Im Hafen wird Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren . Solltet Ihr also ne Welle hinter Euch herziehen seit Ihr zu schnell . Gibt Ärger mit dem Hafenmeister und mit mir , versprochen .

Jetzt zur Ausrüstung :
1 Angel reicht auch aus Platzgründen . Diese sollte zum leichten Pilken sowie für Naturköder geeignet sein . Meine Angelrute ist 3m lang und hat bis 150 g Wurfgewicht das nur mal als Beispiel . Pilker bis 120 g sollten reichen und die Heringsvorfächer nicht vergessen sowie Beifänger . Nehmt für die Fische 1 Kiste für gesamt Kleinboot . Die Fische können ja markiert werden . Der eine ritzt die Rückenflosse ein zum Beispiel . Nehmt 1 kleine Tasche für ein wenig Porviant mit und dann die Ködertasche das sollte reichen . Was nicht benötigt wird könnt Ihr dann im Bug ins Fach für den Anker packen und schon habt Ihr mehr Platz . Mehr Platz bedeutet mehr Spaß und vermindert die Stolpergefahr macht alles also sicherer #6

Das sind alles nur Tipps von mir . Ihr seit ja alles Erwachsene Leute und müßt es selber wissen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HAI-score (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin an alle,
ist es beim treffen um 07.00 Uhr geblieben? Habe mir schon den Wecker gestellt und werde 04.15 Uhr hier losdüsen. Mit Stau reche ich eigentlich nicht oder wisst Ihr mehr? Dann schlage ich gegen 06.30 Uhr bei euch auf wenn alles klappt! #h

Dickes Petri aus der Residenzstadt Celle|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin an alle,
> ist es beim treffen um 07.00 Uhr geblieben? Habe mir schon den Wecker gestellt und werde 04.15 Uhr hier losdüsen. Mit Stau reche ich eigentlich nicht oder wisst Ihr mehr? Dann schlage ich gegen 06.30 Uhr bei euch auf wenn alles klappt! #h
> 
> Dickes Petri aus der Residenzstadt Celle|wavey:



also mit Stau würde ich nicht rechnen um die Uhrzeit |supergri . Wenn Du um 6,45 aufschlägst reicht das ganz easy . Bis alle Ihre Boote aufgerödelt haben wird es sicher 7,30 werden bis wir in See stechen . Soll ja ganz enspannt werden an dem Tag und nicht in Stetsch ausarten |supergri|supergri . Das Wetter http://www.wetteronline.de//cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citytrend&LANG=de&PLZ=23701&PLZN=Eutin, Süsel soll ja klasse werden .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Yupii (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin an alle,
> ist es beim treffen um 07.00 Uhr geblieben? Habe mir schon den Wecker gestellt und werde 04.15 Uhr hier losdüsen. Mit Stau reche ich eigentlich nicht oder wisst Ihr mehr? Dann schlage ich gegen 06.30 Uhr bei euch auf wenn alles klappt! #h
> 
> Dickes Petri aus der Residenzstadt Celle|wavey:


Du brauchst von hier bis nach Neustadt-Anglertreff bei normaler Fahrweise zwei Stunden.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Bis alle Ihre Boote aufgerödelt haben wird es sicher 7,30 werden bis wir in See stechen .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 WAT ?????? Um 7:05 wollte ich schon den ersten Dorsch am Pilker haben......|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



celler schrieb:


> dann hättest du es aber um einen tag verpennt





...ups...zuviel nachtschichten


----------



## SimonHH (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> WAT ?????? Um 7:05 wollte ich schon den ersten Dorsch am Pilker haben......|supergri




....und ich um 07.08 uhr die erste 80er mefo


----------



## macmarco (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> 5. Falls ich es vergessen sollte zu sagen am Samstag . Im Hafen wird Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren . Solltet Ihr also ne Welle hinter Euch herziehen seit Ihr zu schnell . Gibt Ärger mit dem Hafenmeister und mit mir , versprochen .


Jawohl, Herr Kapiän!! Es ist wie beim Autofahren... Immer den älteren hinterher..die Fahren nie zu schnell  |supergri:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ....und ich um 07.08 uhr die erste 80er mefo


 Jauuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!!!!!!!! NUR NOCH 3 TAGE .....|laola:


----------



## Ute (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Und ich möchte gerne in der ersten Stunde eine Meerforelle und eine Dorsch. Danach dann noch gerne 2 Wittlinge und einige Heringe. :q:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin an alle,
> ist es beim treffen um 07.00 Uhr geblieben? Habe mir schon den Wecker gestellt und werde 04.15 Uhr hier losdüsen. Mit Stau reche ich eigentlich nicht oder wisst Ihr mehr? |wavey:



Hallo HAI-score, also bitte bedenke das in Niedersachsen die Herbstferien beginnen. Deswegen bin ich ab Samstag ja auch ne Woche in Großenbrode. Uns ist es schon passiert das in HH Abfahrt Moorfleet am Samstag beim Herbstferien beginn die Fahrbahn von drei auf eine Spur reduziert wurde, weil dann mit Fahrbahnmarkierungen |uhoh:|uhoh: begonnen wurde. Ergebniss 25km Stau. Aber um die Zeit wenn Du da lang fährst rechne nicht damit. 7,30 Uhr um Hamburg ist gefährlich. Aber da hast Du ja schon einen Dorsch und Simon ne 80er Mefo.:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo HAI-score, also bitte bedenke das in Niedersachsen die Herbstferien beginnen. Deswegen bin ich ab Samstag ja auch ne Woche in Großenbrode. Uns ist es schon passiert das in HH Abfahrt Moorfleet am Samstag beim Herbstferien beginn die Fahrbahn von drei auf eine Spur reduziert wurde, weil dann mit Fahrbahnmarkierungen |uhoh:|uhoh: begonnen wurde. Ergebniss 25km Stau. Aber um die Zeit wenn Du da lang fährst rechne nicht damit. 7,30 Uhr um Hamburg ist gefährlich. Aber da hast Du ja schon einen Dorsch *und Simon ne 80er Mefo*.:vik:




genau jochen    ...:q  #6  :q...


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
kleiner Nachtrag zu Posting Nr.301
6.Mefo´s








































sind bei mir abzugeben :vik:



Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ihr seid doch Träumer!!!:q:q:q


----------



## SimonHH (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> kleiner Nachtrag zu Posting Nr.301
> 6.Mefo´s
> 
> ...




kla micha...von den 5 die ich fange....bekommste eine ab.kein ding...da bin ich ja kumpel :m


----------



## SimonHH (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch Träumer!!!:q:q:q







wenn ich ein träumer wäre...hätte ich geschrieben:


ich lade mir das boot mit 3 mefos,4 dorschen,12 wittis,6 aalen,9 platte,2 stonies...und 2 kisten malzbier voll.


da ich aber knallharter realist bin,schreibe ich:


ich lass die 2 kisten malzbier wech.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Wat ist mir Dir denn Simone !!! 23:28 Uhr und noch wach.....|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat ist mir Dir denn Simone !!! 23:28 Uhr und noch wach.....|kopfkrat





joa...hab den kompjuter aufgeräumt


----------



## Blindfischer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ihr immer alle mit eueren Fängen....


Ich komm auch so zurecht .. zwangsweise |rolleyes

Ausserdem hab ich ja meine Geheimwaffe wieder dabei, den lieben Nachwuchs.

Der hat uns ja schon beim Nacht-Aal-Schneidern bei Uwe gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt, also Käptn Marco: genügend Eis für die Kühlräume laden

Gruß

der schlanke Mann mit der attraktiven Brille... oder so


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
Jens rief mich gerade an . Wenn wir wollen müssen wir nicht bis 7 Uhr warten um die Echolote u.s.w zu bekommen :q:q . Könnte also sein , das wir wirklich schon um 7,10 Uhr das erste mal die Pilker gen Grund sausen lassen :q:q:q:q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Jens rief mich gerade an . Wenn wir wollen müssen wir nicht bis 7 Uhr warten um die Echolote u.s.w zu bekommen :q:q . Könnte also sein , das wir wirklich schon um 7,10 Uhr das erste mal die Pilker gen Grund sausen lassen :q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe schon Schmetterlinge im Bauch. :q :q :q

Darf das Frühstücken nicht vergessen. #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin,


Ute schrieb:


> Darf das Frühstücken nicht vergessen. #6



auf gar keinen Fall vergessen :q und auch die Knobber´s nicht vergessen für 10 Uhr in Deutschland :vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Isst man Kno*pp*ers nicht um halb 10 in Deutschland??? |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Jens rief mich gerade an . Wenn wir wollen müssen wir nicht bis 7 Uhr warten um die Echolote u.s.w zu bekommen :q:q . Könnte also sein , das wir wirklich schon um 7,10 Uhr das erste mal die Pilker gen Grund sausen lassen :q:q:q:q
> 
> 
> ...


#6Das ist doch mal ne Ansage......#6


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> 
> auf gar keinen Fall vergessen :q und auch die Knobber´s nicht vergessen für 10 Uhr in Deutschland :vik::vik::vik:
> ...




Die sind schon eingepackt.  :m :m :m
Die helfen und schmecken tun die auch noch.


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ich komm auch so zurecht .. zwangsweise |rolleyes
> 
> Ausserdem hab ich ja meine Geheimwaffe wieder dabei, den lieben Nachwuchs.
> 
> Der hat uns ja schon beim Nacht-Aal-Schneidern bei Uwe gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt, also Käptn Marco: genügend Eis für die Kühlräume laden



Lass die anderen mal snacken... Wenn wir mit dem tieferliegenden Boot im Hafen ankommen und der Fisch schon oben über die Board kannte schaut , werden sie schon schauen|bigeyes|bigeyes  :m

Dein Sohn??ß |kopfkrat Achja der, der uns nackig gemacht hat bei Uwe... 
Sollten wir dann nicht gleich ein zweites Kleinboot nehmen und hinter uns her ziehen, so zusagen als "Anhänger"????#h


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Schmetterlinge im Bauch. :q :q :q



Wollten wir nicht zum fischen??? Ahhhhaaaa, jetzt weiß ich, warum Micha die Ute auf seinem Boot mitnehmen wollte :k:k:k :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sollten wir dann nicht gleich ein zweites Kleinboot nehmen und hinter uns her ziehen, so zusagen als "Anhänger"????#h


 Ich schmeiss mich wech........ Dat Stinkt hier aber gewaltig................. |uhoh:


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Isst man Kno*pp*ers nicht um halb 10 in Deutschland??? |wavey:



neee wir alten Säcke essen die immer erst um 10 , dann sparen wir das Mittagessen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> neee wir alten Säcke essen die immer erst um 10 , dann sparen wir das Mittagessen :q
> ...




...vergess nich,deine buddel *doppelherz* oder *thaiginseng* mitzunehmen....alter sack


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

hi christian... |wavey:

hab max erreicht...er meldet sich bei dir #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


SimonHH schrieb:


> ...vergess nich,deine buddel *doppelherz* oder *thaiginseng* mitzunehmen....alter sack



guuuut das Du mich daran erinnerst , muß ich noch besorgen . Soll ich noch Pampers für die U40 besorgen ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## pj6000 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hi christian... |wavey:
> 
> hab max erreicht...er meldet sich bei dir #6



Danke....ich habe mit ihm teloniert ist alles ok! 
Er kommt mit!

NOCH 2 1/2 MAL SCHLAFEN...JUPPIIII:vik::vik::vik:

Gruß Christian

ps. das board ist aber ganz schön lahm heut abend....


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> guuuut das Du mich daran erinnerst , muß ich noch besorgen . Soll ich noch Pampers für die U40 besorgen ?
> ...





nein danke,micha...:m

ich nehm mir 2-3 von meinem sohnemännchen mit...und wenn die nich reichen,pinkl ich wuselchen inne jackentasche :q


----------



## Ute (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wollten wir nicht zum fischen??? Ahhhhaaaa, jetzt weiß ich, warum Micha die Ute auf seinem Boot mitnehmen wollte :k:k:k :m




:q :q :k :k


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

kann ich mir noch 25 wattis bestellen?!


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> :q :q :k :k






|bigeyes...nix da...ute kommt bei uns mit...und dann machen norbert,wusel 

und ich :k...damit micha dann |uhoh: und  #q machen kann.wobei wir dann :vik:  und   :q:q:q machen,weil ute dann :l von uns ist.

alles klar?!


----------



## HAI-score (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> |bigeyes...nix da...ute kommt bei uns mit...und dann machen norbert,wusel
> 
> und ich :k...damit micha dann |uhoh: und  #q machen kann.wobei wir dann :vik:  und   :q:q:q machen,weil ute dann :l von uns ist.
> 
> alles klar?!



ooooooohhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhh, 
wo bin ich nur hingeraten!

schein ja lustig mit euch zu werden!!!!


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ooooooohhhhhhhhhhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhh,
> wo bin ich nur hingeraten!
> 
> schein ja lustig mit euch zu werden!!!!





verlass dich drauf :q


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

micha...mach ma bei boot3 aus 75 wattis 100,bitte.danke. :m


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> micha...mach ma bei boot3 aus 75 wattis _*100,*_bitte.danke. :m



Boaaaaah , wollte das Boot 3 die etwa essen bei den Mengen???


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> |bigeyes...nix da...ute kommt bei uns mit...und dann machen norbert,wusel
> 
> und ich :k...damit micha dann |uhoh: und  #q machen kann.wobei wir dann :vik:  und   :q:q:q machen,weil ute dann :l von uns ist.
> 
> alles klar?!


So so meinst du also... #y
Ich denke, dass Ute bei uns mt fahren möchte, weil ihr |schlafen|schlaf: seid..
Da mein Boot einen #:nach #: dem #:anderen fängt..
Anschließend müssen wir dann bei euch |pftroest: machen und aufpassen, dass ihr nicht |splat2: werdet....


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Boaaaaah , wollte das Boot 3 die etwa essen bei den Mengen???



glaube ich auch |supergri

@all
könnte sein das ich später noch was essen gehen werde bei Klüver am Hafen und ein Bierchen trinken werden . Jemand Bock mitzukommen falls ich alter Sack mich dazu durchringen kann Samstag ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HAI-score (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> @all
> könnte sein das ich später noch was essen gehen werde bei Klüver am Hafen und ein Bierchen trinken werden . Jemand Bock mitzukommen falls ich alter Sack mich dazu durchringen kann Samstag ?
> ...



jau! hatte auf den vorschlag gehofft! muss mich ja noch für die  heimreise stärken. sofern ich also nicht die restlichen wattis essen muss bin ich dabei und wir können schön was schnacken!|bla:


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Dem sollte nichts im Wege stehen, es kommt nur darauf an, wie lange wir auf dem Wasser sind... Müss später noch zu einem B-Day...|rolleyes


----------



## HAI-score (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Boaaaaah , wollte das Boot 3 die etwa essen bei den Mengen???



menno, die  sind doch zum angeln.

wenn es also "einigermaßen" läuft haben wir damit 100 Dosche und die fischkiste is dann wohl voll!

ok. ich will nicht übertreiben aber 99 könnten es werden


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



HAI-score schrieb:


> menno, die  sind doch zum angeln.
> 
> wenn es also "einigermaßen" läuft haben wir damit 100 Dosche und die fischkiste is dann wohl voll!
> 
> ok. ich will nicht übertreiben aber 99 könnten es werden



Oder 3 pappsatte Angler mit Kugelbäuchen, die dann im Boot sich gegenseitig rumkugeln


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Boaaaaah , wollte das Boot 3 die etwa essen bei den Mengen???





nö......aber wir wollen doch nich schon um 11 mit dem angeln aufhören. 

da statistisch gesehen jeder 3 wurm n fisch fängt...kommt dat schon ganz gut hin. :q


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> glaube ich auch |supergri
> ...





na kla...:m


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nö......aber wir wollen doch nich schon um 11 mit dem angeln aufhören.
> 
> da statistisch gesehen jeder 3 wurm n fisch fängt...kommt dat schon ganz gut hin. :q



dann sind das ja "nur" 33 Fische |kopfkrat... ich dachte ihr wolltet mehr fangen... |rolleyes
Na Boot 2 wird die Statistik schon mal umkrempeln :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Man hier geht ja richtig die Post ab,,,,, seid Ihr alle schon so fickerich... ??????|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> So so meinst du also... #y
> Ich denke, dass Ute bei uns mt fahren möchte, weil ihr |schlafen|schlaf: seid..
> Da mein Boot einen #:nach #: dem #:anderen fängt..
> Anschließend müssen wir dann bei euch |pftroest: machen und aufpassen, dass ihr nicht |splat2: werdet....




da wir aber die größeren #a ausm teich ziehen,und ihr |bigeyes macht,habt ihr gar keine zeit zum :l mit ute.weil ihr nur noch #c dastehen werdet.

deswegen werde ich mit ute #x und sie davon überzeugen,das sie mit uns :#2: geht,weil wir |engel: sind.

und außerdem können wir im geballten verbund viel besser :k machen als ihr.


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> dann sind das ja "nur" 33 Fische |kopfkrat... ich dachte ihr wolltet mehr fangen... |rolleyes
> Na Boot 2 wird die Statistik schon mal umkrempeln :m




33 pro nase...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> pinkl ich wuselchen inne jackentasche :q


Och neeee Simone nicht schon wieder....  3 mal langt doch


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Och neeee Simone nicht schon wieder.... ist zwar am Anfang immer schon moschig warm aber........... :g





nie darf ich was...|motz:


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Man hier geht ja richtig die Post ab,,,,, seid Ihr alle schon so fickerich... ??????|kopfkrat


Nö...du??? |supergri


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> da wir aber die größeren #a ausm teich ziehen,und ihr |bigeyes macht,habt ihr gar keine zeit zum :l mit ute.weil ihr nur noch #c dastehen werdet.
> 
> deswegen werde ich mit ute #x und sie davon überzeugen,das sie mit uns :#2: geht,weil wir |engel: sind.
> 
> und außerdem können wir im geballten verbund viel besser :k machen als ihr.



Der war jetzt echt gut #6 musste ermal schön lachen...
Wie 33 pro Nase??? Also 300 Watties fürs Boot??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Dann müssen ja die Tierchen bald unter Naturschutz stehen bei den Mengen :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nö...du??? |supergri


 Das war klar ... Nach Deinem neuen Bild bis Du ja jetzt auch Mister It`s Coolman ...


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Der war jetzt echt gut #6 musste ermal schön lachen...
> Wie 33 pro Nase??? Also 300 Watties fürs Boot??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Dann müssen ja die Tierchen bald unter Naturschutz stehen bei den Mengen :m




nee nee...100:3= ca. 33 wattis pro nase = 33 fische X 3 = 99 fische insgesamt.
dazu kommen noch 100g seeringler...macht auch noch ma bummelich 50 fische. |rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nee nee...100:3= ca. 33 wattis pro nase = 33 fische X 3 = 99 fische insgesamt.
> dazu kommen noch 100g seeringler...macht auch noch ma bummelich 50 fische. |rolleyes


 Simone denk blos Samstagmorgen dran das wir mein Anhänger mitnehmen...#6


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Simone denk blos Samstagmorgen dran das wir mein Anhänger mitnehmen...#6




besser is das...nä!? :q


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das war klar ... Nach Deinem neuen Bild bis Du ja jetzt auch Mister It`s Coolman ...


Ich wollte es doch auch mal sein |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich wollte es doch auch mal sein |rolleyes|supergri


 Ist Dir gelungen #6


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nee nee...100:3= ca. 33 wattis pro nase = 33 fische X 3 = 99 fische insgesamt.
> dazu kommen noch 100g seeringler...macht auch noch ma bummelich 50 fische. |rolleyes



War doch richtig... also 300 Watties an Bord |kopfkrat:m


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> War doch richtig... also 300 Watties an Bord |kopfkrat:m




nein...100


----------



## SimonHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

so ihr lieben...ich werd nu |schlaf:  weil ich echt |gaehn: bin.

ich sach ma bis morgen oder so...|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Jau Mönchen... schlaf gut :m... Küsschen


----------



## Blindfischer (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das war klar ... Nach Deinem neuen Bild bis Du ja jetzt auch Mister It`s Coolman ...




Das ist der Neid der Brillenlosen


----------



## HAI-score (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Blindfischer,
biste auch son "ins Büro gehen und erst mal im anglerbord schauen was es neues gibt?"

----das kenn ich irgendwoher----

Gruß Andreas


----------



## HAI-score (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Oder 3 pappsatte Angler mit Kugelbäuchen, die dann im Boot sich gegenseitig rumkugeln



Du kennst mich nicht "Kugelbauch" habe ich schon :q


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ui.
Hier ist ja was los.
Ich liege hier auf dem Boden und lache mich kringelig.  :q :q :q

Ich werde dann mal von Boot zu Boot schwimmen. #6


----------



## pj6000 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> micha...mach ma bei boot3 aus 75 wattis 100,bitte.danke. :m




wieso bestellts du für uns 25 st. mehr, hat max dies geordert?

Gruß Christiain


----------



## SimonHH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> wieso bestellts du für uns 25 st. mehr, hat max dies geordert?
> 
> Gruß Christiain




oha |bigeyes...stimmt...dat war n falscher fehler |rotwerden...schulligung....


micha...für* BOOT 1*  bitte 100 wattis...danke!


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Das ist der Neid der Brillenlosen


Danke :m


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Ui.
> 
> Ich werde dann mal von Boot zu Boot schwimmen. #6



Dann zieh dich aber warm an,nicht das du noch frierst, wenn du so durch die Gegend schwimmst


----------



## SimonHH (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann zieh dich aber warm an,nicht das du noch frierst, wenn du so durch die Gegend schwimmst




marco...is doch kein problem...in boot 1 sitzen 3 heisse typen,die sie schon wieder auf temperatur bringen


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> marco...is doch kein problem...in boot 1 sitzen *3 heisse typen*,die sie schon wieder auf temperatur bringen



Ich weiß ja nicht... #t Also da finde ich Boot 2 schon viiiieel interessanter mit 2 coolen Typen |rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht... #t Also da finde ich Boot 2 schon viiiieel interessanter mit 2 coolen Typen |rolleyes



hab mich bisher ja rausgehalten aber glaubt Ihr nicht das Ute als Muttern zuhause nicht genug hat von Kiddis wie Euch , die Pampers brauchen ? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> hab mich bisher ja rausgehalten aber glaubt Ihr nicht das Ute als Muttern zuhause nicht genug hat von Kiddis wie Euch , die Pampers brauchen ?


Ach soooo... dewegen soll sie auch bei "echten"Männern mitfahren??? Ich hau mich wech...|supergri|supergri:m


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> wieso bestellts du für uns 25 st. mehr, hat max dies geordert?
> 
> Gruß Christiain



mmm also ich bin jetzt verwirrt;+
also ich möchte bloß 25 wattis


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> hab mich bisher ja rausgehalten aber glaubt Ihr nicht das Ute als Muttern zuhause nicht genug hat von Kiddis wie Euch , die Pampers brauchen ? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...



Bin platt. |rolleyes
Oder besser gesagt, bin sprachlos.
Kann nur noch lachen.:m
Ihr seid spitze.


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@Micha: Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, hast du 75 Watties   auf Boot 2 eingetragen...

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, wollte ich 25 und Dirk auch + seine Ringler....Also nur 50 Watties für Boot 2... thx :m
OH OH, das Alter #d|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> @Micha: Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, hast du 75 Watties   auf Boot 2 eingetragen...
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, wollte ich 25 und Dirk auch + seine Ringler....Also nur 50 Watties für Boot 2... thx :m
> OH OH, das Alter #d|supergri|supergri


hatte Dein Posting 225 nicht gelesen . War von Eurern Baggerfahrten wohl verwirrt  |supergri , ist aber geändert 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Micha: Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, hast du 75 Watties auf Boot 2 eingetragen...
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, wollte ich 25 und Dirk auch + seine Ringler....Also nur 50 Watties für Boot 2... thx :m
> OH OH, das Alter #d|supergri|supergri


 
Junge Junge Junge #d
kaum mit :g im Avantar schon vor lauter coolheit nichtmehr klarsehen wa MÄC MÄÄRCO... :m

freu mich auf jeden Fall wie Bolle auf den Tourn, mal die  "Freakzz" hinter den anderen "namen" aus´m AB kennen zu lernen und auf ein "Aug zu Aug Meeting" mit Simon(e)  den ich will ja mal sehen mit wem ich denn meinen "streit" begraben habe und wen ich "verpetzt" habe  

alsdo Jungs bis Samstag, haut rein

Mirco

ps:bin mal gespannt wer denn nach diesen "ANSAGEN" in sachen fische abgreifen sich so richtig in die nesseln setzt...
VORHER immer lieber den ball flachhalten, wenn die fischkiste voll ist kann mann immernoch "dicke lippe" machen


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Junge Junge Junge #d
> kaum mit :g im Avantar schon vor lauter coolheit nichtmehr klarsehen wa MÄC MÄÄRCO... :m


Mööönsch Mirco, so kannst du das auch nicht sagen..|rolleyes
Bring mal so nen "kleinen"Gufi mit und teste den mal in Neustadt :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich werde dann mal von Boot zu Boot schwimmen. #6



Jetzt weiß ich wie das:


Ute schrieb:


> meinem kurzen schwarzen ..........:l


 gemeint war. 

Ich dachte aber nicht an einen Badeanzug !!!!!!!!|rolleyes#c

HIHI ist echt witzig hier. 

@Simon: wie war das mit nem Abstecher nach Grobro?


----------



## Ute (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Und dann soll ja noch die Sonne am Samstag ganz dolle scheinen. 
Ohoh.:l


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mööönsch Mirco, so kannst du das auch nicht sagen..|rolleyes
> Bring mal so nen "kleinen"Gufi mit und teste den mal in Neustadt :m


 
nee, sooo kleine fischchen fisch ich nichtmehr :q

ausserdem sind die noch alle auf island 
mit glück find ich noch einen der "mittelklasse" im keller, den bind ich dann mal ans seil 

also, sehen uns am samstag...

greetz

Mirco


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Boot angler schrieb:


> nee, sooo kleine fischchen fisch ich nichtmehr :q
> 
> ausserdem sind die noch alle auf island
> mit glück find ich noch einen der "mittelklasse" im keller, den bind ich dann mal ans seil



Ach schaaade  Dann hätten wir auch nen "großen" auf dem Echolot gehabt.:q


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Und dann soll ja noch die Sonne am Samstag ganz dolle scheinen.
> Ohoh.:l


Was möchtest du uns damit sagen ??? Ach, sags lieber nicht :q


----------



## Blindfischer (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> hab mich bisher ja rausgehalten aber glaubt Ihr nicht das Ute als Muttern zuhause nicht genug hat von Kiddis wie Euch , die Pampers brauchen ? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...




Kiddies? wat für Kiddies??  min soiten, wenn die erste offizielle Bordnixe erstmal am Coolboat vorbei kommt, sieht es dann aus als hätten wir Delphinbegleitung, die will nie wieder in die Nähe eines anderen Bootes...

nur das dat mal klar is hier


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

So Jungs und Mädels !!! Noch 2 mal schlafen und dann geit dat los..:vik:


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Was möchtest du uns damit sagen ??? Ach, sags lieber nicht :q




|sagnix


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Noch 1/2 mal Schlafen und dann gehts los, bin schon ganz kribbelig als
hätt ich Hummeln im Hintern...
Freu mich schon sehr darauf und hoffe natürlich auf den ein oder anderen Fang.

@wusel: bei dir um 5.00 nen Käffchen?

@all: für diejenigen, die auf der Tour mal "müssen", ich hät noch nen paar Windeln
                von meiner Lüdden zu vergeben 


Gruß Christian


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @wusel: bei dir um 5.00 nen Käffchen?


 Jep... !!!!! Mönchen ,Max und Du wenn ich dat richtig sehe........  Sollte noch einer Kaffeedurst verspüren morgen früh gegen 5 Uhr ist er herzlichst eingeladen... also immer hereinspaziert


----------



## HD4ever (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

wünsche euch allen viel spaß und auch ne Menge Erfolg morgen !!! bin schon gespannt zu lesen was so möglich war ... #h


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> ,Max und Du....



ne nur ich und der "Hamburger" und ? 

Max wird von seinen Eltern direkt nach Neustadt gebracht.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wünsche euch allen viel spaß und auch ne Menge Erfolg morgen !!!


 Danke ..............#6


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

War heute in Heiligenhafen und konnte nicht an dem Angelladen vorbei gehen. 
Man kann sich ja mal die Ruten anschauen. |bigeyes
Man kann sie auch mal in die Hand nehmen. Wie fühlen die  sich Pilkruten an.#c Hatte so einige in der Hand gehabt. Und eine wollte gar nicht mehr aus meiner Hand raus. Die steht jetzt bei uns in der Garage. :m


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> . Und eine wollte gar nicht mehr aus meiner Hand raus. Die steht jetzt bei uns in der Garage. :m



Und für welche haste dich entschieden?

wird dann quasi morgen "entjungfert"


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sollte noch einer Kaffeedurst verspüren morgen früh gegen 5 Uhr ist er herzlichst eingeladen... also immer hereinspaziert


Liebend gern, nur ist dat leider nen kleiner Umweg


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Habe mich für eine Blazer entschieden.
Die Matrix MX-9 2,75m 40-125g WG
freu mich auf morgen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Liebend gern, nur ist dat leider nen kleiner Umweg


 Umweg ?????? #c#c#c Naja gut Autobahn runter 3 min zu mir.... könnte man als Umweg sehen |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Habe mich für eine Blazer entschieden.
> Die Matrix MX-9 2,75m 40-125g WG
> freu mich auf morgen.


Glückwunsch Ute !!! Kenne zwar Blazer :q nicht aber dat Teil gucken wir uns morgen mal an.... #h


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@ute:

feines stöckchen, hat ich auch schon in der Hand
dann viel spaß damit morgen und t.l.


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
soooo ist schon ein wenig vorbereitet . Die Mietverträge pro Boot incl der Wattibestellung sind geschrieben , die Wechsel als Mietsicherheit ausgefüllt , bitte 50 € Bearbeitungsgebühr nicht vergessen  . Müssen die Wattis morgen nur noch packen und dann geht es los :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

vielen Dank Micha für die tolle Organisation des Events!
Bin schon sehr gespannt dich pers. kennen zu lernen und was so an 
Fisch über die Reling kommt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr gespannt dich pers. kennen zu lernen und wie Du  so als
> Fisch über die Reling kommst.
> 
> Gruß Christian


 Dat kann ich Dir sagen......:q|supergri|supergri... als Walllllllllllllllllllllll ..... (und nu aber ganz ganz ganz schnell wech)


----------



## HAI-score (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

So,
die Angelsachen stehen schon seit Tagen abreisefertig im Keller und in nichtmal 11 Stunden beginnt für mich in Celle das Kleinbootevent endlich. Dann düse ich hier los. Gestern noch ein Spezialvorfach geknotet und den "Geheimköder" eingepackt. Kann also nix mehr schiefgehen.

Freu mich auf morgen!

Petri an alle, Andreas


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> ..... (und nu aber ganz ganz ganz schnell wech)



das würd ich dir auch raten, einfach hier mein post zu verändern!
ich hab da sonst noch was für dich! (wiegt ü 100g und hat sauscharfe Krallen):q


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ein Spezialvorfach geknotet



musste mir morgen unbedingt mal zeigen!


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Ute !!! Kenne zwar Blazer :q nicht aber dat Teil gucken wir uns morgen mal an.... #h




Sehr gerne. #h


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Gleich Gulasch essen und dann ab in die Gargage, endlich die Sachen packen. Wollte ich mit klein Söhnchen nicht machen. 
Es kribbelt vor freude.


----------



## MFT Sutje (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

So,

von mir kommt jetzt die Absage,denn das wir zu heftig vom Wind her,also für mein Boot.
Verdammt,wäre gern dabei gewesen,aber ne gute 4 aus Süd-West ist zuviel für mein Vertic-Boot.





p.s.ich war mal der RotzProtz


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> So,
> 
> von mir kommt jetzt die Absage,denn das wir zu heftig vom Wind her,also für mein Boot.
> Verdammt,wäre gern dabei gewesen,aber ne gute 4 aus Süd-West ist zuviel für mein Vertic-Boot.
> ...




Ach, möönsch


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


MFT Sutje schrieb:


> So,
> 
> von mir kommt jetzt die Absage,denn das wir zu heftig vom Wind her,also für mein Boot.
> Verdammt,wäre gern dabei gewesen,aber ne gute 4 aus Süd-West ist zuviel für mein Vertic-Boot.
> ...



schade aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal

@all Rest
werde gegen 6,15 Uhr da sein und die Boote fertig machen . Hab da ne klasse Stelle genannt bekommen die ein Freund von mir gestern erfolgreich ( über 15 Leo´s + 3 Mefo´s ) war . Da will ich hin und Ihr bekommt da Platzverbot :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha der jetzt auch langsamm hibblig wird |supergri


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha der jetzt auch langsamm hibblig wird |supergri


Du???? und hibbilig??? Ist ja spitze. 
Dann ist deiser Sport auch noch nach Jahren Aufregend??
Toll!!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hab da ne klasse Stelle genannt bekommen die ein Freund von mir gestern erfolgreich ( über 15 Leo´s + 3 Mefo´s ) war .


 Micha dat hättes Du jetzt nicht schreiben dürfen.... jetzt werde ich auch hibbelig....#t


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wie das: gemeint war.
> 
> Ich dachte aber nicht an einen Badeanzug !!!!!!!!|rolleyes#c
> 
> ...





moin jochen...|wavey:

ich werd dat wohl leider zeitlich nich schaffen...


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Liebend gern, nur ist dat leider nen kleiner Umweg





der bengel fährt hunderte von kilometern für 5 hornhechte...und jault wegen 900m umweg...#d...kannst doch vergessen,die jugend von heute 


wenn du morgen früh um 5 nich bei wusel im türrahmen stehst....SCHWÖR ICH DIR...fängst du am samstag NUR NOCH und AUSSCHLIEßLICH 20cm wittlinge...:q


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Ute !!! Kenne zwar Blazer :q nicht aber dat Teil gucken wir uns morgen mal an.... #h




...also...äähm...ich kuck mir morgen lieber ute an


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


SimonHH schrieb:


> ...also...äähm...ich kuck mir morgen lieber ute an



ich glaube ich seh nicht richtig #q . Sandmändchen ist schon vorbei und die U40er sind noch auf |krach:  Kein Wunder das es mit unserer Jugend immer weiter bergab geht |rolleyes . Husch Husch ab is Bettchen damit Ihr morgen fit seit |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

DU aber auch, denn du sollst UNS morgen zum Fisch fahren...
Ab inne Heijaaa!!:vik:


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich glaube ich seh nicht richtig #q . Sandmändchen ist schon vorbei und die U40er sind noch auf |krach:  Kein Wunder das es mit unserer Jugend immer weiter bergab geht |rolleyes . Husch Husch ab is Bettchen damit Ihr morgen fit seit |supergri|supergri
> ...





nee...is klar...opa motzt hier rum...und is selber bis inne puppen auf #d


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> der bengel fährt hunderte von kilometern für 5 hornhechte...und jault wegen 900m umweg...#d...kannst doch vergessen,die jugend von heute



Büdde??? Hunderte von Kilometern??? Das hab ich ja auch gern gemacht 



SimonHH schrieb:


> wenn du morgen früh um 5 nich bei wusel im türrahmen stehst....SCHWÖR ICH DIR...fängst du am samstag NUR NOCH und AUSSCHLIEßLICH 20cm wittlinge...:q



Hmmmm.... das heißt ja ,dass ich noch früher aufstehen muss...Boah... ich wollte abends noch zum Jeburtstag :g|supergri


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nee...is klar...opa motzt hier rum...und is selber bis inne puppen auf #d


Endlich sacht dat auch mal jemand!!!! #6:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


SimonHH schrieb:


> nee...is klar...opa motzt hier rum...und is selber bis inne puppen auf #d



tja die Ü40er Generation ist ja auch belastbar . Wir haben in Eurem Alter bis morgens um 6 in der Disse abgerockt und sind dann nach kurze Dusche um 7 Uhr auf der Arbeit noch 9 Std malocht :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha der jetzt noch Star Wars schaut mit Frauchen :vik:


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> tja die Ü40er Generation ist ja auch belastbar . Wir haben in Eurem Alter bis morgens um 6 in der Disse abgerockt und sind dann nach kurze Dusche um 7 Uhr auf der Arbeit noch 9 Std malocht


|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn: Laaangweilig.... bis  um 8 h morgens abgerockt, danach fischen gegangen und danach abends wieder  in der "Disse" abgerockt


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> |gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn: Laaangweilig.... bis  um 8 h morgens abgerockt, danach fischen gegangen und danach abends wieder  in der "Disse" abgerockt




24 std inne pressluftbude geheadbangt...dann 10 std geknüppelt...dann 2 tage durchgeangelt...DAS war wat schönes :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Büdde??? Hunderte von Kilometern??? Das hab ich ja auch gern gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... das heißt ja ,dass ich noch früher aufstehen muss...Boah... ich wollte abends noch zum Jeburtstag :g|supergri





heul nich rum...trab an,solange der kaffee noch heiss is


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> heul nich rum...trab an,solange der kaffee noch heiss is


Hmmm.... mal schauen... denke aber mal schon...


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmm.... mal schauen... denke aber mal schon...




nich denken...antanzen!! :q

und außerdem...wer n pott kaffee bei wusel schlürft,fängt garantiert n 10 pfünder...


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nich denken...antanzen!! :q
> 
> und außerdem...wer n pott kaffee bei wusel schlürft,fängt garantiert n 10 pfünder...


 
Na bei mir heißt das wohl: 
wer n pott kaffee bei wusel schlürft, muss 20 mal während der Ausfahrt pullern gehen  |bla:


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Na bei mir heißt das wohl:
> wer n pott kaffee bei wusel schlürft, muss 20 mal während der Ausfahrt pullern gehen  |bla:




|muahah:  #6


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

so herrschaften...ich schweb inne furzmulde...wir sehn uns morgen früh. |gutenach


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nich denken...antanzen!! :q
> 
> und außerdem...wer n pott kaffee bei wusel schlürft,fängt garantiert n 10 pfünder...


 Denn werde ich jetzt schon mal anfangen den ersten Pott zu vernichten.... :g


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Denn werde ich jetzt schon mal anfangen den ersten Pott zu vernichten.... :g




na super...dann biste morgen den ganzen tag am pinkeln......und norbert und ich fangen die 10 pfünder #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> na super...dann biste morgen den ganzen tag am pinkeln......und norbert und ich fangen die 10 pfünder #6


 Ne ne wenn ich den ganzen Tag die Ostsee dünge ist nichts mehr mit Fische fangen.... ausser Du stehst auf gesprengelte


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...also...äähm...ich kuck mir morgen lieber ute an




Meine engen sachen werde ich aber nicht anhaben. 
Und ungeschminkt komme ich auch noch.


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Meine engen sachen werde ich aber nicht anhaben.
> Und ungeschminkt komme ich auch noch.





alles gut,ute :k


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

#u|gaehn:|schlaf:
Bettchen ruft, das warme.


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne ne wenn ich den ganzen Tag die Ostsee dünge ist nichts mehr mit Fische fangen.... ausser Du stehst auf gesprengelte





hm...algenpest,wa?!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Meine engen sachen werde ich aber nicht anhaben.
> Und ungeschminkt komme ich auch noch.


 Dat macht nix Ute... Mönchen ist sowieso Farbenblind und wenn er ne Angel inner Hand hab hört und sieht er sowieso nichts mehr


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

so...nu is aber echt feierabend...|gutenach  ihr chaoten.bis morgen früh...#h


----------



## Ute (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat macht nix Ute... Mönchen ist sowieso Farbenblind und wenn er ne Angel inner Hand hab hört und sieht er sowieso nichts mehr




|good:

Gute Nacht ihr alle. Bis morgen dann :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Gute Nacht.... (Weichei)....:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


SimonHH schrieb:


> so...nu is aber echt feierabend...|gutenach  ihr chaoten.bis morgen früh...#h


was für ein Weichei . Na Wuselchen dann hatten wir ja Recht U40 Sandmändchengeneration :vik: . Wir alten Säcke gehen halt erst morgen in die Heia |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

wer sagt das nur die Ü40 Gen noch wach ist|kopfkrat.....bitte#h
freu mich tierisch auf morgen und werd noch ein wenig zocken...kann eh nicht schlafen, 
vor lauter aufregung und noch mehr pils sollte ich zum einschlafen auch net mehr zu mir nehmen sonst muss ich morgen doch:v


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> was für ein Weichei . Na Wuselchen dann hatten wir ja Recht U40 Sandmändchengeneration :vik: . Wir alten Säcke gehen halt erst morgen in die Heia |supergri
> 
> ...



|bigeyes wat war? weichei? ICH bin noch wach...und wat is mit euch beiden friseuren? ihr liegt doch schon in gelee...


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> was für ein Weichei . Na Wuselchen dann hatten wir ja Recht U40 Sandmändchengeneration :vik: . Wir alten Säcke gehen halt erst morgen in die Heia |supergri


Oh oh... also u 40 ist noch anwesend |supergriaber keine ü40 mehr so wie ich das sehe #c|bigeyes:m


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ich denk, du wolltest schon 20mal schlafen gehen |kopfkrat|supergri???


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Oh oh... also u 40 ist noch anwesend |supergriaber keine ü40 mehr so wie ich das sehe #c|bigeyes:m





eben...

und nu frag dich ma,WER hier weich is...:q 

opa und wusel liegen doch schon grunzenderweise inne laken


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich denk, du wolltest schon 20mal schlafen gehen |kopfkrat|supergri???




ja...wollte ich...geht aba nich


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Naja, ich glaub das ist so, wenn man älter wird, dann liegt man schneller im Bett...
Warum kannst du denn net schlafen??ß Versteh ich gar nicht |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaub das ist so, wenn man älter wird, dann liegt man schneller im Bett...
> Warum kannst du denn net schlafen??ß Versteh ich gar nicht |supergri





verstehst du nich? och...dat is kurz verständlich gemacht: 


*papa...AA...*   


für laien:

papa,ich brauch ne neue windel...ich stink!  :q


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



ems-zander schrieb:


> ü40 anwesend


|supergri|supergri|supergri dann hat dich das Sandmännchen nicht erwischt, so wie die anderen beiden


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> verstehst du nich? och...dat is kurz verständlich gemacht:
> 
> 
> *papa...AA...*
> ...



 kenn ich


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> verstehst du nich? och...dat is kurz verständlich gemacht:
> 
> 
> *papa...AA...*
> ...


Asoooo... bist du etwa jetzt schon bei Wuselchen `??? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@ macmarco: wenn du erstma papa bist wirst du erkenn, wie unwichtig schlafen ist 
und wenn du dan Ü40 bist und deine Lüdden grösser geworden sind naja dann.... vielleicht kannste dann ja mal schlafen.


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> kenn ich




 #6


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Asoooo... bist du etwa jetzt schon bei Wuselchen `??? |supergri|supergri|supergri




NEIN...bring ihn bloß nich auf dumme gedanken...


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



pj6000 schrieb:


> @ macmarco: wenn du erstma papa bist wirst du erkenn, wie unwichtig schlafen ist
> und wenn du dan Ü40 bist und deine Lüdden grösser geworden sind naja dann.... vielleicht kannste dann ja mal schlafen.


Hmmmm...davon bin ich ja noch nen bissl entfernt 
Dat muss nu wirklich noch nicht sein|rolleyes


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> NEIN...bring ihn bloß nich auf dumme gedanken...


Hätt ja sein können |supergri


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> Asoooo... bist du etwa jetzt schon bei Wuselchen `??? |supergri|supergri|supergri



nee.. aber in 6 stunden


----------



## SimonHH (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

so...aaaaaaaber nu is hier wirklich...echt...und auf jeden fall FEIERABEND! 

bis naher...n8 #h











klickundwech


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Stimmt, 6 Std. noch... ich werd mich aber auch mal in die Haia legen und versuchen zu schlafen...

Dann mal noch nen güts Nächtle und bis später Mädelz |supergri#h


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

ok gute nach alle und träumt schön...

bis nachher...


----------



## pj6000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> klickundwech



bist ja immer noch da...

ich sag dann mal gute nacht....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



SimonHH schrieb:


> opa und wusel liegen doch schon grunzenderweise inne laken


Simone Du Schnachhahn !!!! Kiek mol obbe  Klock....... gleich 0 Uhr und immer noch frisch und munter.... #6


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ich wünsche euch allen sehr viel Spass und dicke Fänge......freu mich schon auf euren Bericht!!!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen sehr viel Spass und dicke Fänge......freu mich schon auf euren Bericht!!!
> 
> Gruß Klaus


 Danke Klaus !! Schade das Du diesmal nicht dabei bist...#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
so ich geh auch mal in die Heia |supergri. 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ja ich geh denn auch mal für 5 min. :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
einen wunderschönen guuuten Morgen . Denkt an ein guutes reichhaltiges Frühstück und an den Gang auf .....  , auf dem Wasser gibt es kein Dixi :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> einen wunderschönen guuuten Morgen . Denkt an ein guutes reichhaltiges Frühstück und an den Gang auf .....  , auf dem Wasser gibt es kein Dixi :q
> 
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen,#h

ich kaue schon. Aber etwas nervöser als sonst.


----------



## schleppangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

ist denn noch keine wieder zuhause angekommen ,um vom ergebniss des kleinbootevents zu berichten.hab nur gesehen,das es heut morgen ein wenig windig war.ich hoffe es hat trotzdem spass gemacht.


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
bin gerade vom Event zurück . Das letzte Boot ist gegen 17 Uhr zurück in den Hafen gekommen und auf dieses hab ich gewartet . Hatte ja Hai-score versprochen mit ihm was essen zu gehen |supergri . Als erste Info , bin tierisch müde , Bericht erscheint morgen , kann ich nur verkünden das wir viel Spaß hatten . Fisch ist auch ein wenig rausgekommen u.a ne Mefo durch Minisaurier vom Blinden Fischer :m , aber der Wind und die damit verbundenen Drift hat es uns nicht einfach gemacht . Aber wie gesagt , morgen ausführlich und mehr .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## HAI-score (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallöchen,
wen es interessiert: Bin wieder gut in Celle gelandet.

Seit Ihr alle k.o. oder warum steht hier noch nix neues?

Danke für die nette Gesellschaft Hornhechteutin!

Bis denne


----------



## Ute (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ich bin auch hundemüde.
Als ich nach Hause kam hatte ich nur Zeit mich umzuziehen. Dann ging es mit der Fam. auch schon nach Heiligenhafen zum Jahrmarkt.
Es hatte heute aber riesigen Spaß gemacht aud dem Kutter.
Und morgen früh will Sohnemann angeln. ^^ Aber am Teich.
So, gute Nacht ihr alle ^^


----------



## macmarco (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

So, nun melde ich mich auch...musste gestern fix zu einem Geburtstag...:q

Es war klasse, mal neue Bordies kennen zulernen. Wie Micha schon geschrieben hatte, war das mit der Drift leider nicht so ganz einfach. Es war ein riesen Spaß mit dem Kleinboot bei den Wellen (hoffe, dass Blindfischer un.Minisaurier keine blauen Flecken am Popöchen haben ). Morgens von 8h-bis 9h hatten wir uns förmlich besackt mit Heringen, teils 5 Haken voll, 4 Haken voll u.s.w. Und später war dann nüschts mehr .

Wichtig war der Spaß und den hatten wir!!!

Vielen Danke an Micha, Jens und natürlich auch an Mirco(f.d. Kleinigkeit ) #6#6#6#6
Nächstes mal bin ich garantiert auch wieder mit :q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Jauuuu ! Kann mich den Worten von Marco nur anschliessen. War ein super Tag mit super Leuten. Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht mit euch.#6. Die Fisch Ausbeute war bei uns (Boot 1) nicht ganz so dolle (dafür aber der Spassfaktor ) aber ich konnte wenigsten einen guten Dorsch von 3 Pfund verhaften........ Bedanken möchte ich mich noch ganz Herzlich bei Hornimichel für die super Orga.. war und wie sollte es bei Micha auch anders sein wieder alles perfekt #6#6#6. Danke auch an meine Bootsbesatzung Norbert und Simone... (mit euch beiden immer wieder gerne)... Bin auf jedenfall beim nächstenmal wieder dabei.....#h


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Und nu mein kleiner Bericht :q :q
Wir hatten uns Morgens um 6:30 Uhr alle getroffen und erst mal geschaut, wie die anderen so ausschehen. |sagnix  :q Dann ging es ab zu den Booten und dem Kutter. Ich war mit auf dem Kutter. Hatt Mirco doch für alle noch eine kleine Überraschung. Alle konnten sich was aus einem Katon rausholen (natürlich Angelzubehör). Riesig Dank noch mal an Dich. Wir mussten nur noch drauf warten, bis es etwas heller wurde zum rausfahren. Und dann ging es endlich los. Freu, freu. :vik:Und nach kurzer Fahrt hatten wir dann auch schon die erste Stelle erreicht zum angeln. #aAlso Ruten raus und es hat keine 2 Minuten gedauert, da hatte ich schon die ersten 2 Heringe zappeln. :s:aUnd dann hörte man : Biss bei mir, bei mir auch und hier auch. Und es waren schöne, große Heringe. Kurze Pause und schon zupfte es wieder an meiner Rute. Die Rute bog sich immer mehr. Und an die Oberfläche kam ein schöner großer Dorsch. Übrigens mein erster geangelter Dorsch (Rute neu, Rolle neu, Schnur neu und der Pilker auch neu :q). 
Dann war Pause. Ich aber überglücklich. Das Grinsen ging gar nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht. :q 
Motor an und nächste Stelle anfahren. Bei den anderen auf den Booten sah man auch, das sie was hochzogen. 
Motor aus und rein mit den Ruten. Es dauerte schon etwas länger bis ein Biss kam. Und so wurden die Abstände immer größer zwischen den Bissen. Nächste Stelle anfahren, nichts. Nächste Stelle anfahren. Irgend wann wurde dann noch ein Dorsch geangelt. Aber mit Gemüse ^^. Der hatte Blumenkohl. Wech damit. Und das war es dann auch. Zur Mittagszeit lief nichts mehr. Auch das schleppen hatte kaum eine Änderung gebracht. Ein Hornhecht wurde fast aus dem Wasser geholt. Riss leider vorher ab. So wie es aussah war es ein recht großer Horni gewesen. Und dann wieder nichts mehr, egal wo wir hingefahren sind, kein Fisch war auf dem Echolot zu sehen. 
Ich wollte ja gerne bis zum Abend hin durchhalten, aber die Männer wollten ja nicht mehr.:r Waren alle super nett, wir hatten viel Spaß, alles tolle Typen. Aber sie wollten nicht mehr. Also ging es Nachmittags schon wieder in den Hafen. 


Alles zusammen war es richtig:vik:|jump:#v super toll.
Hier auch an Hornhechteutin ein riesiges Lob, das er dieses Treffen organisiert hat.

Ach ja. Was ich etwas doof fand, das wir uns hinterher total aus den Augen verloren hatten auf dem Wasser. |evil:Irgendwann hat jedes Boot eine andere Richtung eingeschlagen. Aufeinmal war kein Boot mehr zu sehen. :c Fand ich am Anfang ganz toll mal zu den anderen zu fahren und zu fragen, was die denn schon so haben. 
Naja, kann man beim nächsten mal ja dran arbeiten. :mMit vorher Absprechen und so. Das man dann zusammen Schluss macht. Das man sich alle im Hafen wieder sieht und gucken kann und auch sabbeln kann. War etwas traurig der Schluss. 

Ich würde sowas jederzeit wieder mitmachen.
Nächste Woche schon????  :vik:  :q


----------



## macmarco (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Nächste Woche schon????  :vik:  :q


|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: erstmal muss popöchen aufhören zu schmerzen, von dem ganzen Wellengang :q


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: erstmal muss popöchen aufhören zu schmerzen, von dem ganzen Wellengang :q




Hehe, Vorteil beim Kutter:
Man kann auch stehen.  :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Fotos werden bestimmt noch reingesetzt.
Ich habe leider nur ein Foto und ich weiß noch nicht mal, wie man dies hier reinbekommt. :q
Hatte vor lauter Freude das Knipsen vergessen.
Aber andere haben dies erledigt.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: erstmal muss popöchen aufhören zu schmerzen, von dem ganzen Wellengang :q


 Dat kannste aber laut sagen...... :g


----------



## HAI-score (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

So nun melde ich mich nochmals:
Schliesse mich dem bisher geschriebenen total an.
Auch Dank für die Orga Miicha!#6
War sehr nett mit der Besatzung aus Boot 3. Toll mal die anderen Bordies kennen zu lernen, war aber ja doch recht kurz.
Leider haben wir nur einen kleinen Wittling rausgeholt. Naja kann dann ja nur besser werden! Für mich war es mal wieder einer dieser "Schneidertage".:c
Was Ute zum Abschluss geschrieben hat stimmt! Wir dachten Angeln bis zum Abend war angesagt und haben dann an der Hafeneinfahrt auf euch gewartet! Waren dann ganz geplättet dass schon alle Boote zurück waren als wir am Steg ankamen.

Bin beim nächsten mal wieder dabei!

Gruß aus Celle, Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
erst einmal sorry Bilder werden erst morgen eingesetzt da ich den USB Stick in Neustadt vergessen hab #d#d .
Nun der Bericht von meiner Seite aus gesehen .
Wie konnte es auch anders sein war es mit meiner inneren Ruhe am Freitag vorbei und ich hab bestimmt jede Std. 3 mal ins AB geschaut ob nicht doch boch einer absagt |supergri . Samstag gegen 2,30 Uhr hab ich dann doch geschaft mich für 2 Std hinzupacken mehr war nicht drin |supergri . Ich wollte um 6 Uhr schon im Hafen sein um die letzten Vorbereitungen zu treffen und hatte mich auf ein paar ruhige Minuten eingestellt . Fehlanzeige sagt ich Euch , nicht das schon Boot-angler und 2 seiner Kumpel da waren nebst Micmacmarco , nee zu allen Überfluß meinten die Rehe auf dem Weg nach Neustadt , das sie versuchen wollten ob ich schon wach bin |supergri . Naja das war ich dann auch schnell und so entwickelte sich im Hafen bei einer Finsternis ,wie aus einem Gruselkeller , schnell ein lustiges Hallo und Gespräche über Taktik nebst Wetter usw. Schnell waren wir vollzählig und die Boote wurden besetzt , die Angelausrüstung fertig gemacht , das obligatische Gruppenbild mit Dame geschossen . Leider sind mir da die ersten Fehler in der Orga unterlaufen und für diesen Schuh muß ich mich entschuldigen , passiert nicht wieder . Nun warteten wir alle auf die ersten Sonnenstrahlen damit die Kleinboote , die nur fahren dürfen wenn es hell ist , raus können . Ich wollte mir schon den Spaß machen und schonmal mit dem Kutter vorfahren , aber soooo fies bin ich "Opa" den Kiddis gegenüber ja nicht :l|supergri . Als es dann soweit war erlebten wir an der Hafenausfahrt ne nette Überraschung . Die Wellen und der Wind waren nicht ohne sodas wir oftmals mit Ü100g Pilker bei 10 m Wassertiefe nicht auf Grund gekommen sind . Den ersten Stopp machten wir dann vorm Klinikum auf 11 m Wassertiefe und schnell waren ein paar Heringe gefangen . Auf einmal schauten sich alle bei mir auf den Kutter an . Der Grund war schnell erkannt denn Ute´s neue Angelrute machte Bewegungen die auf einen schönen Leo hat schließen lassen . Mirco hatte dann die Ehre Ute´s ersten Leo überhaupt , mit dem Kescher in Richtung Fischkiste zu befördern |supergri . Tja und als wir uns dann mit dem Kutter und 3 Kleinbooten in Richtung Untiefentonnen bewegten wo wir auf Platte hofften , war es vorbei . Die Zeit ohne Biss wurde immer länger und da hat es auch nicht geholfen das wir uns verstreuten und von Sierksdorf bis Untiefentonne und zurück , mit allen erdenklichen Köder unser Glück versucht haben , es war zum :v . Die Stimmung war bei mir auf dem Kutter zwar klasse und wir hatten viel Spaß trotz Welle und mega Drift , aber ich wollte Euch ja auch zum Fisch bringen , hat aber nicht sollen sein . Böse war deshalb mit mir keiner auf dem Kutter was lieb ist aber ich war unzufrieden mit mir #q |supergri . Außerdem machte ich mir nun auch ein wenig Sorgen wegen 2er Kleinboote die ich nicht wieder finden konnte . Ich Blöd.a.n hatte morges vergessen alle meine Handy Nr. zu geben für alle Fälle #q#q . Nun ja war passiert und was mich beruhigte war , das ich in allen Boote erfahrende Bootsführer hatte , die entweder den Schein hatten bzw schon des öffteren mir mir draußen waren . Diese Nachläßigkeit meinerseits morgens hatte ganz klar Folgen . Zum einen war ich sehr ungerecht und laut zu einer Bootsbesatzung im Hafen wofür ich mich hiermit entschuldigen möchte und zum anderen hatten wir uns sehr schnell verstreut . Ich hatte gedacht das wir noch ne Kleinigkeit essen gehen . So hatte Andreas (HAI-score) leider das Pech mit mir alleine los zu müssen |supergri , war aber ganz lustig wie ich finde .
Fazit von meiner Seite aus :
Lustige Truppe , gerne wieder aber mit mehr Fisch , super Wetter und einer besseren Orga meinerseits . Die neuen Leute bei diesem Event haben sich klasse intregiert ( das andere Wort hätte mir den BBF auf den Plan gerufen . Micmacmarco wartet sicher drauf |supergri ) und diese dürfen gerne wieder dabei sein wenn sie möchten . Unsere Dame hat sich super gehalten bei dem Wetter und der Welle obwohl sie erst Neuling ist auf der Ostsee . Da hat ich schon andere Männer :v sehen aber Ute nie nicht #r . Nur an dem Vorurteil das Frauen an Board Pech bringt daran müssen wir noch üben |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha

P.S : was super war das alle ohne Ausnahme sich dran gehalten haben die Rettungswesten anzuziehen . Was passieren kann http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138823 könnt Ihr hier nochmal lesen . Das ist nicht weit weg gewesen von uns


----------



## Blindfischer (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: erstmal muss popöchen aufhören zu schmerzen, von dem ganzen Wellengang :q




Dein allerwertester?


Ich kann nur noch stehen.....:q:q

Sohnemann hat da keine Probleme, aber der war ja auch mehr in der Luft als auf dem Sitz.

Aber war trotzdem echt klasse, nur meinen junior nehm ich nicht mehr mit.

Fängt mit ner blöden Heringsvorfach/Pilker Montage Meerforelle und Hornhecht, das geht gar nicht.|bigeyes

Ich lauf Stundenlang hochprofessionell ausgerüstet am blauen Abel auf und ab und fang nix, und dann sowas...

und die coolen Männer mit den tollen Brillen sitzen schlau daneben und gucken in die Röhre...

Aber ich hab auch wieder viel gelernt...z.B. wie man Heringe die sich weigern aussenbords von der Montage abzufallen auch nach dem abhaken im Boot noch Longline releasen kann |wavey:

Aber der Wellengang war schon ordentlich, hat echt Spaß gemacht, nur die Driften waren ganz schön zügig.

Da Marco uns seinen Tagesfang gestiftet hat durften wir alle Heringe alleine ausnehmen, aber dafür ist der Räucherofen jetzt voll.

Dank auch noch mal an Mirco,Klasse Idee mit der kleinen Überraschung

Gruß


Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@ Micha:

Vielen Dank für die Orga, war echt Super, wenn Du Dich um solche Sachen kümmerst klappt dat immer wie geschmiert.

Das wir Nachmittags so weit verstreut waren war halt Pech, aber nächstes mal gehen wir dann noch gemeinsam Essen, versprochen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Ute (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Der Dorsch war super lecker und die Heringe liegen sauer. ^^
Und ich bin Glücklich :q


----------



## macmarco (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ich kann nur noch stehen.....:q:q
> 
> Sohnemann hat da keine Probleme, aber der war ja auch mehr in der Luft als auf dem Sitz.



Hihi.er hat glaub ich aber auch richtig Spaß gehabt :q



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Aber war trotzdem echt klasse, nur meinen junior nehm ich nicht mehr mit.
> 
> Fängt mit ner blöden Heringsvorfach/Pilker Montage Meerforelle und Hornhecht, das geht gar nicht.|bigeyes



Dein Blick war aber das tollste an der Sache #6



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Aber ich hab auch wieder viel gelernt...z.B. wie man Heringe die sich weigern aussenbords von der Montage abzufallen auch nach dem abhaken im Boot noch Longline releasen kann |wavey:


 Du bist doch doof... Kan nich doch auch nichts für, wenn der blöde Fisch sich wieder an den Drilling hakt und ich ihn dann wieder release |uhoh::q




Blindfischer schrieb:


> Da Marco uns seinen Tagesfang gestiftet hat durften wir alle Heringe alleine ausnehmen, aber dafür ist der Räucherofen jetzt voll.



Dann mal guten Hunger...sehen ja lecker aus


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

ich muss auch sagen, es war ein wirklich toller tag, obwohl es bei mir nur bei nem schönen wittling geblieben ist...
aber egal =)


----------



## HAI-score (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Noch keine Fotos da!

naja also hier ist der Fang von Boot 3:
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/9012/11102008264by9.jpg

War ja leider nicht so doll!|gr:|gr:|gr:

Na wenigstens ist für den nächsten Ausflug genug Platz in der Kühltrue.|rolleyes

Gruß Andreas


----------



## pj6000 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo Leute!

Nachdem sich auch mein Popo wieder erholt hat und ich einigermaßen schmerzfrei sitzen kann|supergri, möchte ich erstmal Hornimicha für die super Orga für dieses Event danken#6.
Es war ein klasse Tag, auch wenn ich anfangs bedingt durch den Wellengang sehr mit meinem Mageninhalt zu kämpfen hatte, wobei ich kurz vom:vwar, Schneider geblieben bin|kopfkrat und mehrere Male durchs Spritzwasser ordentlich geduscht wurde.

Trotzdem bin ich gerne beim nächsten mal wieder dabei:vik:.
Ich möchte mich auch bei meiner Bootsbesatzung bedanken, für tolle Stimmung im Boot und hoffe ich war euch ein "guter" Skipper auch wenn ich euch nicht zum Fisch geführt habe...#c.
Es waren, wie schon erwähnt, auch nicht die Idealbedingungen mit starker Drift und ordentlich Welle.

An alle die Fisch landen konnten, dickes PETRI#6

Bis dann, 
Gruß Christian


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,
danke für die Blumen Euch allen :q . Hier die Bilder wie versprochen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## celler (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

hmm und dat wars mit bildern???


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> hmm und dat wars mit bildern???



nöö aber ich muß aufpassen mit meinem Speicher :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ute (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Bin gerade am üben mit meinem Bruder, wegen der Fotos.

So fährt man von Angelstelle zu Angelstelle  :vik:


----------



## Ute (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Bilder




Mein erster Dorsch  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HAI-score (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Bin gerade am üben mit meinem Bruder, wegen der Fotos.
> 
> So fährt man von Angelstelle zu Angelstelle  :vik:



@UTE
Schau doch mal in das Posting #26 hier im Tread, da habe ich dir das doch so schön erklärt. Vielleicht hilfst ja.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Super Bilder Micha.... aber wo ist das Gruppenfoto |kopfkrat ???


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Moin Moin ,


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Super Bilder Micha.... aber wo ist das Gruppenfoto |kopfkrat ???


naaaa jut aber auf Deine Verantwortung stelle ich es ein . Sind ein wenig ........  #d ich sagt lieber nichts |supergri geworden 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Mööönsch, die sind doch schick geworden, weiß gar nicht was du hast


----------



## Ute (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @UTE
> Schau doch mal in das Posting #26 hier im Tread, da habe ich dir das doch so schön erklärt. Vielleicht hilfst ja.
> 
> Gruß Andreas




Hatte ich ja auch mal ausprobiert.
Aber wenn es nicht auf Anhieb bei mir klappt, höre ich sofort auf. Ich hatte mir durch solche spielereien schon mal einen Virus eingehandelt. Da hatte mein Bruder aber viel zu tun und trotzdem waren ne Menge Dateien wech. Bin halt vorsichtig geworden. Hole bei neuen Sachen lieber das "kleine" Brüderchen mit dazu.


----------



## nemles (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja auch mal ausprobiert.
> Aber wenn es nicht auf Anhieb bei mir klappt, höre ich sofort auf. Ich hatte mir durch solche spielereien schon mal einen Virus eingehandelt.



Das lasse ich für Honey mal so stehen.

Da habt Ihr ja massig Spass gehabt auf dem Wasser. Schade, das ich beim ABBA war. Aber Zusage ist Zusage. Und ich hatte auch meinen Spaß.
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich hoffentlich wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> naaaa jut aber auf Deine Verantwortung stelle ich es ein .
> 
> ...


 ;+.Hast Du mich aus den Gruppenfotos rausgeschnitten ???|kopfkrat.....:m|supergri:m Irgendwie fehlen da ja ne ganze Menge an Leuten #c


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

@Wusel: Najaaaaa....es gab ja Leute, die nicht aus dem Boot aussteigen wollten


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Wusel: Najaaaaa....es gab ja Leute, die nicht aus dem Boot aussteigen wollten


Ne ne ne Maoam !!!!!  Beim dritten Foto bin ich ausgestiegen #6 nur dat ist bestimmt gerade nichts geworden . Der kleine Dicke mit den Rosaöhrchen ist ja auch nicht mit drauf....#v


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ne ne ne Maoam !!!!!  Beim dritten Foto bin ich ausgestiegen #6 nur dat ist bestimmt gerade nichts geworden . Der kleine Dicke mit den Rosaöhrchen ist ja auch nicht mit drauf....#v


Hast recht, deswegen wurden auch nur die ersten beiden reingestellt 
Wer ist eigentlich Moaom??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



Ute schrieb:


> Aber wenn es nicht auf Anhieb bei mir klappt, höre ich sofort auf. Ich hatte mir durch solche spielereien schon mal einen Virus eingehandelt.





nemles schrieb:


> Das lasse ich für Honey mal so stehen.



und ich nehme es natürlich dankend auf...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Uschi+Achim (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Bilder
> Ute: Mein erster Dorsch


Hallo Ute. #h
Na siehst du, nun hat es ja doch noch mit dem deinem ersten Kutterdorsch geklappt, SUPER. #6

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!*

Der Bericht von unserem Kurzurlaub und unserer gemeinsamen Kutterfahrt ist auch gerade online gegangen:

"Ostseeträume - Ostseeschäume"

Bis bald und viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Liebe Grüße
Uschi und Achim


----------



## Ute (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Ein etwas missratenes Wochenende. |evil:
Um mal ganz ehrlich zu sein: Das was ihr übers angeln geschrieben habt, ist echt super. Aber was ihr in der Zwischenzeit gemacht habt, interessiert bestimmt nicht viele Angler. Finde ich etwas langweilig.
Seid mir jetzt nicht all zu böße, weil ich dies geschrieben habe.
Fahren wir trotzdem noch mal zusammen raus?|bigeyes
Im übrigen war ich an diesem Wochenende nicht mehr angeln. Mir war immer noch schlecht und es schaukelte immer noch unter meinen Füßen. Und dies das ganze Wochenende. |rolleyes


----------



## Ute (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo Uschi und Achim,

ich mache ja gerade ein wenig Werbung fürs Angeln hier in der Gegend auf meiner Webseite. 
Habe dort mal einen Link reingesetzt, der zu Euren Berichten fürht. Eure Bericht sind ja immer super toll geschrieben und geben den Urlaubern bestimmt ein tolles Bild von der Ostseeanglerei. 
Seid ihr damit einverstenden?


LG
Ute


----------



## Uschi+Achim (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Hallo Ute,

na klar sind wir einverstanden. Ist OK!

Liebe Grüße
Uschi + Achim


----------



## Ute (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kleinboot Event in Neustadt am 11 Oktober*

Supiiie.
So gut hätte ich nicht schreiben können.


----------

